# Seguimento Litoral Centro - Setembro 2010



## Gilmet (1 Set 2010 às 00:00)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## JoãoPT (1 Set 2010 às 00:03)

Entro em Setembro com 23,4ºC, vento nulo e céu pouco nublado, está uma noite bastante agradável, nem parece que mais para o norte interior o cenário é de trovoada, a contabilizar pelo IM um total de descargas eléctricas de 5949, incrível.


----------



## miguel (1 Set 2010 às 00:22)

Aqui sigo com 21,5ºC e humidade nos 65% o vento é nulo


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Set 2010 às 00:39)

AHHHHHHHHHHHH tannn bomm, ufaaaaa que tá fresco.

Estou com 19,7ºC, ontem tinha 30ºC a esta hora. Vento fraco.


----------



## F_R (1 Set 2010 às 02:16)

Novo mês mas as noites não mudam muito, 22.2ºC e sem grande vontade de descer.


----------



## stormy (1 Set 2010 às 09:15)

Boas
Após o regresso da Madeira, sigo, na encarnação, com 21.4º, após uma minima de 19.9º.


----------



## João Ferreira (1 Set 2010 às 10:51)

Bom dia!

Hoje a mínima foi de 19.1ºC.

Agora sigo com 24.3ºC e céu praticamente limpo


----------



## Gato Preto (1 Set 2010 às 10:58)

Bom dia,

Hoje a mínima foi de 19,8ºC às 7:34. 

Céu limpo e pouco vento.

Um dia lindo de verão, óptimo para a praia, pelo menos para quem pode (não é o meu caso  )


----------



## Rainy (1 Set 2010 às 11:40)

Bem hoje será possivel ver alguma coisa para aqui nem que seja um aguaçeiro?


----------



## AndréFrade (1 Set 2010 às 12:41)

Rainy disse:


> Bem hoje será possivel ver alguma coisa para aqui nem que seja um aguaçeiro?



Em principio não, mas olha, é acompanhar os desenvolvimentos 
----------
Sigo com 28.4ºC e mínima de 15.5ºC.


----------



## rcjla (1 Set 2010 às 12:53)

Mínima de 18,2ºC.

Por agora 24,5ºC e pressão nos 1010mb.


----------



## Rainy (1 Set 2010 às 13:38)

Bem tou a ver que para aqui chuva só prá semanae mesmo assim não sei se será muita aqui para baixo.


----------



## miguel (1 Set 2010 às 13:52)

Aqui a mínima foi de 19,0ºC...

Agora sigo com 26,4ºC, 61%Hr, 1009,1hpa e vento fraco


----------



## João Ferreira (1 Set 2010 às 15:06)

Boas!

Sigo com 25.3ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Set 2010 às 15:57)

Por aqui tá assim. E estão 24,3ºC, vento fraco de NW.


----------



## meteo (1 Set 2010 às 18:04)

O Verão continua no litoral Centro..

No litoral Oeste,perto de Santa Cruz mais um dia de praia magnifico. Todo o dia com a mesma óptima temperatura e se até as 3 da tarde o vento era muito fraco,a partir das 3 desapareceu o vento..Ao contrário do esperado.


Amanhã melhor sorte para quem gosta de nortada,que ela vai mesmo chegar muitos dias depois..
Mas este mes de Agosto assinale-se os dias magnificos em zonas normalmente muito ventosas.


----------



## MSantos (1 Set 2010 às 19:31)

Mais um dia de Verão na grande Lisboa, nunca mais chega o Outono

Em Oeiras *23.5ºC* neste momento...


----------



## João Ferreira (1 Set 2010 às 20:15)

Boa noite!

Comparando com os dias anteriores por aqui ja esta bastante fresco, sigo com 21.1ºC, céu limpo e vento fraco/moderado.


----------



## Rainy (1 Set 2010 às 20:27)

Não te preocupes MSantos que pra semana já teremos um cheirinho do Outono.


----------



## miguel (1 Set 2010 às 20:40)

Extremos por aqui hoje:

Mínima:19,0ºC
Máxima:28,7ºC

Rajada máxima: 30,6km/h W

Agora sigo com 22,9ºC, 75%Hr, 1009,9hPa e vento fraco


----------



## Chasing Thunder (1 Set 2010 às 21:51)

Boa noite

Extremos De Hoje:

T.Máxima: 33.1ºC

T.Minima: 17.6ºC


----------



## Lightning (1 Set 2010 às 21:54)

Desde as 0 horas e até agora, cerca de 2319 descargas registadas.

Aquela célula que está a crescer em Espanha está a bombar bem... 

Quanto ao dia de hoje, foi marcado por céu no geral pouco nublado ou limpo e tempo fresco, que soube mesmo bem para ajudar a arrefecer as casas. 

Por agora, 22,2ºC e 85% HR. Aposto numa mínima à volta dos 17, 18ºC talvez.


----------



## Relâmpago (1 Set 2010 às 22:07)

Olá

Por aqui céu pouco nublado com núvens baixas. Vento moderado do quadrante Norte. Noite mais fresca, portanto. Ainda bem

T = 24 ºC
HR = 62%
PA = 1013 hPa


----------



## DRC (1 Set 2010 às 22:12)

*Em Póvoa de Santa Iria as condições actuais são as seguintes:*

Temperatura: *21,1ºC*

Humidade relativa: *77%*

Pressão atmosférica: *1010,1 hPa*

Vento: *Fraco a 3,2 km/hora*

Sensação térmica: *21ºC*

Ponto de orvalho: *16,8ºC*

Estado do tempo: *Pouco nublado por nuvens baixas*



FESTAS DA PÓVOA DE SANTA IRIA, EM HONRA DE NOSSA SENHORA DA PIEDADE DE 2 A 5 DE SETEMBRO DE 2010 -  
CLIQUE AQUI


----------



## Rainy (1 Set 2010 às 23:48)

Como foi o outono 2005?
(Chuvoso ou seco)??


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Set 2010 às 00:01)

Rainy disse:


> Como foi o outono 2005?
> (Chuvoso ou seco)??



Muito seco.

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 25,0ºC

Mín - 18,3ºC


----------



## Rainy (2 Set 2010 às 00:09)

Por isso este tambem vai ser??


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Set 2010 às 00:48)

Rainy disse:


> Por isso este tambem vai ser??



Ninguém sabe.


----------



## DRC (2 Set 2010 às 11:32)

Boas.
Em Póvoa de Santa Iria as condições actuais são as seguintes:

Temperatura: *24,6ºC*
Humidade relativa: *62%*
Pressão atmosférica: *1013,1 hPa*
Vento: *Fraco a 1 km/hora*
Sensação térmica: *25ºC*
Ponto de orvalho: *16,8ºC*
Estado do tempo: *Céu limpo*


----------



## João Ferreira (2 Set 2010 às 11:58)

Bom dia!

A mínima de hoje foi de 19.0ºC

De momento sigo com 24.4ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Set 2010 às 12:03)

Por céu pouco nublado e algum vento.

Estou com 23,8ºC e 67%.


----------



## Gato Preto (2 Set 2010 às 12:41)

Bom dia!

Hoje mínima foi de 19,8ºC às 5:02.

Ás 8:00 quando saí de casa estavam 22ºC, céu limpo, hum. rel. de 80%, pressão 1011 mb e sem vento.


----------



## F_R (2 Set 2010 às 17:41)

Boas

Mínima de 17.8ºC
Máxima de 30.4ºC

Agora 29.4ºC e algum vento


----------



## belem (2 Set 2010 às 17:50)

Por aqui, o tempo amanheceu mais quente e seco que ontem e a temperatura máxima esteve  entre os 31ºc-32ºc, segundo as estações mais próximas.
Por agora, sopra uma nortada fraca a moderada, com algumas rajadas momentâneas mais fortes ( moderadas).


----------



## Lousano (2 Set 2010 às 20:00)

Pelo Baleal, céu limpo e vento fraco. 20,5º

Extremos de ontem:

Lousã - Max: 28,4º; Min: 18,5º
Baleal - Max: 25,8º; Min ??

Extremos de hoje:

Lousã - Max: 28,4º; Min: 15,6º
Baleal - Max: 23,7º; Min 18,9º


----------



## João Ferreira (2 Set 2010 às 20:09)

Boa noite!

Sigo com 21.1ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## miguel (2 Set 2010 às 21:10)

Boas

Extremos em Setúbal hoje:

Mínima:*19,5ºC (6:55)*
Máxima:*29,7ºC (15:32)*


----------



## F_R (2 Set 2010 às 23:18)

Neste momento 19.7ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Set 2010 às 23:49)

Tá uma _nortadona_ aqui.

Estou com 19,1ºC e vento forte, média de 40 km/h nos últimos 10 minutos.


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Set 2010 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 25,6ºC

Mín - 18,6ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (3 Set 2010 às 09:44)

Bom dia!
Por São Martinho do Porto, sigo com céu pouco nublado, 20.2ºC e um vento mais intenso que o habitual para esta hora da manhã.


----------



## Lousano (3 Set 2010 às 10:46)

Bom dia.

Pelo Baleal, um sol tímido entre a neblina e vento moderado. 21,2º

A mínima foi de 18,2º

Na Lousã uma mínima de 11,9º


----------



## João Ferreira (3 Set 2010 às 12:25)

Boas!

Hoje mínima de 18.1ºC

Agora sigo com 26.4ºC, céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## meteo (3 Set 2010 às 13:38)

Hoje na praia,esteve vento fraco a moderado. Céu completamente limpo e temperatura amena. Vai aumentar o vento á tarde em Santa Cruz.


----------



## F_R (3 Set 2010 às 14:08)

Dia de céu limpo

Estão 33.1ºC

A mínima foi de 16.7ºC


----------



## F_R (3 Set 2010 às 17:16)

Máxima de 35.2ºC

Agora 34.7ºC


----------



## João Ferreira (3 Set 2010 às 20:21)

Boa noite!

Sigo com 21.4ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (3 Set 2010 às 22:02)

Boa Noite

A Máxima de hoje foi de 35.8ºC, novamente calor.


----------



## DRC (3 Set 2010 às 23:41)

*As condições actuais na Póvoa de Santa Iria são as seguintes:*

Temperatura: *19,8ºC*
Humidade relativa: *80%*
Pressão atmosférica: *1014.7 hPa*
Vento: *Fraco a 4,6 km/hora*
Sensação térmica: *20ºC*
Ponto de orvalho: *16,3ºC*
Estado do tempo: *Céu limpo*


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Set 2010 às 00:50)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 28,3ºC

Mín - 17,9ºC


----------



## joseoliveira (4 Set 2010 às 00:54)

olá boa noite e bom fim-de-semana... 

De volta após umas férias por terras de ninguém onde a rede é inacessível, ainda há muitos buracos por tapar no nosso portugalzito ...

Noite agradável com o vento a deslocar-se fraco de NNW e a temperatura nos cerca de *19ºC*.


----------



## mr. phillip (4 Set 2010 às 09:58)

Bom dia!
Por São Martinho do Porto, após mínima de 19.8ºC, sigo com 20.9ºC e com céu muito nublado.


----------



## miguel (4 Set 2010 às 10:35)

Boas

Aqui a máxima ontem foi de 30,6ºC e a mínima de 17,7ºC...

Hoje a mínima ficou nos 17,4ºC

Neste momento estão 24,0ºC, 67%Hr, 1016,4hPa e o vento sopra fraco


----------



## Chasing Thunder (4 Set 2010 às 18:08)

Boa Tarde

Ora o que dizer de hoje, nada de novo, mais um dia de calor, a máxima chegou aos 35.1ºC e a Minima foi de 15.1ºC, agora lá começam a surgir algumas nuvens altas a passear no céu.


----------



## miguel (4 Set 2010 às 21:12)

Por aqui a máxima foi de *31,6ºC*

Agora sigo com 24,0ºc


----------



## joseoliveira (4 Set 2010 às 23:16)

boa noite 

Céu limpo pelo menos por aqui visto que ao cair da noite eram visíveis neblinas junto à faixa costeira.

O vento apresenta-se com intensidade fraca de WNW e a temperatura ronda os *20ºC*.


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Set 2010 às 00:24)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 26,9ºC

Mín - 18,1ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (5 Set 2010 às 09:30)

Bom dia!
Por São Martinho do Porto, eis que o dia, ao contrário de ontem, amanhece cheio de sol, com apenas algumas nuvens no céu...
Sigo com 21ºC, após mínima de 19.7ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (5 Set 2010 às 12:14)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje foi de 14.6ºC, por agora estão 29.8ºC e o céu está com algumas nuvens altas.


----------



## João Ferreira (5 Set 2010 às 18:00)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com 24.5ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (5 Set 2010 às 18:36)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui neste momento estão 31.3ºC e o céu continua com algumas nuvens altas.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 34.6ºC

T.Minima: 14.6ºC


----------



## F_R (5 Set 2010 às 18:47)

Céu praticamente limpo e 29.2ºC

Máxima de 31.6ºC


----------



## Teles (5 Set 2010 às 20:19)

Boas , por aqui alguns cirrus e temperatura actual de 22,2Cº


----------



## miguel (5 Set 2010 às 21:15)

Boas

Extremos em Setúbal hoje:

Mínima:*18,8ºC (6:54)*
Máxima:*30,7ºC (16:32)*

Rajada máxima: *24,1km/h W  (13:40)* 

Agora:
23,4ºC
68%Hr
1013,9hPa
vento fraco 4,4km/h de média


----------



## mr. phillip (5 Set 2010 às 22:28)

Boas!
Após um dia fantástico de praia em S. Martinho do Porto, com uma máxima de 24.8ºC, e céu pouco nublado ou limpo, sigo agora com 20.8ºC, e alguma neblina a entrar...


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Set 2010 às 00:08)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 25,9ºC

Mín - 18,2ºC


----------



## miguel (6 Set 2010 às 00:12)

A noite segue amena 21,0ºC, 79%Hr  e vento fraquinho apenas uma brisa 

zzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Teles (6 Set 2010 às 00:13)

Temperatura actual de 20,4Cº


----------



## F_R (6 Set 2010 às 00:19)

Hoje a noite já está mais fresca

Já abaixo dos 20ºC, mais concretamente 19.4ºC


----------



## Rainy (6 Set 2010 às 00:47)

Bem o céu  está completamente nublado por nuvens baixas e fresquinho

Boa semana e ate amanhã.


----------



## Gilmet (6 Set 2010 às 08:45)

Eis-me novamente por cá.

*17,9ºC* de temperatura mínima, e 18,7ºC actuais, numa manhã que se inicia com céu muito nublado por Fractus, e nevoeiro na serra.

Humidade nos 91% e pressão a 1015 hPa. Vento nulo.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (6 Set 2010 às 09:23)

Bom Dia

Hoje o dia amanheceu com nevoeiro, mas que neste momento já se está a dissipar, a Minima foi de 15.8ºC.


----------



## mr. phillip (6 Set 2010 às 09:39)

Bom dia!
Por SM Porto, é aproveitar o Sol enquanto ele não fugir, pois a nebulosidade está já a entrar...
Mínima de 18.1ºC, seguindo de momento com 20.5ºC.


----------



## João Ferreira (6 Set 2010 às 12:23)

Boas!

Sigo com 23.8ºC e céu limpo


----------



## DRC (6 Set 2010 às 13:59)

A mínima de hoje foi de 18,4ºC pelas 06h59.

Neste momento estão 26,8ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (6 Set 2010 às 14:33)

23,9ºC e céu muito nublado por Cumulus.

Humidade nos 66% e vento a 17,6 km/h de NO (315º).


----------



## F_R (6 Set 2010 às 15:02)

alguma nuvens altas no céu

Mínima de 17.8ºC

Agora 28.6ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Set 2010 às 17:57)

Bem, não chove mas tá um céu belíssimo 

Estou com 22.8ºC e vento moderado de oeste.


----------



## F_R (6 Set 2010 às 19:17)

Céu praticamente limpo, acho que ainda não é hoje que vai chover por cá.

A destacar apenas o dia bem mais fresco do que tem sido normal, com uma
máxima de 29.2ºC
Agora 24.5ºC


----------



## Profetaa (6 Set 2010 às 19:56)

Boas,,,
Por cá chove uma "morrinha" que molha bastante desde as 18horas
Já acumolou 3.56mm


----------



## Rainy (6 Set 2010 às 20:06)

Aqui o ceu vai estando escuro mas não espero nada

Temp nos 22º e humidade em 80%


----------



## AnDré (6 Set 2010 às 20:44)

Chuviscos agora em Odivelas (zona norte). 
Vento fraco de oeste.
21,3ºC e 74% de humidade relativa.


----------



## DRC (6 Set 2010 às 20:51)

Já chove por aqui pela Póvoa de Santa Iria.
Choveu mesmo moderado por breves instantes.

EDIT (20H59): Chove de forma fraca. Cheira a terra molhada.
Infelizmente isto só serve para sujar os carros.


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Set 2010 às 20:53)

AnDré disse:


> Chuviscos agora em Odivelas (zona norte).



Magicamente aqui tá a ocorrer o mesmo, já cheira a terra molhada 

Estou com 21,9ºC e vento fraco de oeste.


----------



## Gilmet (6 Set 2010 às 20:56)

Chuva fraca com 21,3ºC. Os vidros já estão molhados.

85% de humidade, e 16,2 km/h de ONO (292º).

1013 hPa.


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Set 2010 às 20:57)

0,4 mm rain rate de 14,4 mm/hr.

0,8 mm - 21h


----------



## Rainy (6 Set 2010 às 21:18)

Aqui choveu moderado durante 15 minutos mas intensamente e molhou tudo, n sujou os carros mas lavou-os.


----------



## miguel (6 Set 2010 às 21:39)

Extremos hoje em Setúbal:

Máxima:*28,5ºC (14:30)*
Mínima:*18,6ºC (6:37)*

Rajada máxima:*33,8km/h W (18:40)*

Agora
 21,8ºC
84%Hr
1012,2hPa
 vento fraco
e 0,0mm de chuva


----------



## lsalvador (6 Set 2010 às 21:39)

Por Tomar, ja deixou 0.2mm


----------



## raposo_744 (6 Set 2010 às 21:55)

resumo

manhã soalheira .temperatura amena 
depois das 14 começou com nuvens altas e por volta das 18 horas apareceram as nuvens mais baixas e escuras acompanhadas por algum vento-Caíram as primeiras pingas

O cheiro a terra molhada faz.se sentir e está tudo molhado

Alváres agora


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Set 2010 às 22:13)

Por aqui também chove de forma fraca e 21ºC.


----------



## mr. phillip (6 Set 2010 às 22:34)

Por SM Porto, parecia que havia uma barreira anti nebulosidade, que permitiu, e ainda bem, que o sol brilhasse a maior parte do dia, apenas ficando muito carregado ao final da tarde, tendo caído uns pingos, mas nada de significante...
A temperatura chegou aos 26ºC.
De momento, céu nublado com abertas e 21.3ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (6 Set 2010 às 22:41)

Está a Chuviscar pouco por aqui


----------



## Gato Preto (6 Set 2010 às 23:40)

Boa noite,

Hoje registei a máxima mais "fresca" dos últimos tempos: 24,8ºC às 13:52.
A mínima foi 19,2ºC às 6:57.

O dia caracterizou-se por céu com poucas nuvens e vento moderado.

Neste momento sigo com 21,1ºC, 80% HR, 1012 mb, vento fraco NW, céu muito nublado e ainda não choveu.


----------



## Gilmet (6 Set 2010 às 23:44)

Por agora, céu muito nublado por Cumulus e Fractus.

19,6ºC e 84%, com vento fraco de Norte.


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Set 2010 às 00:02)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 24,7ºC

Mín - 18,0ºC

Precipitação - 0,8 mm


----------



## joseoliveira (7 Set 2010 às 00:12)

boa noite 

Finalmente uma diferença significativa nas condições meteorológicas com a investida do ar morno e húmido do Atlântico resultando em precipitação na forma de chuviscos dos quais já tinha saudades...

O céu apresenta alguma nebulosidade sobretudo por Cúmulos fractus arrastados pelo vento fraco em deslocação de oeste.

A temperatura ronda os *20ºC*.


----------



## F_R (7 Set 2010 às 01:32)

Agora 18.7ºC

com a frente de hoje "ainda" me caíram 5 pingos em cima


----------



## Chasing Thunder (7 Set 2010 às 09:16)

Bom Dia

Ontém acabou por não acumular nada, mas hoje á pouco caiu um aguaceiro que acumulou os primeiros 1,5mm, após 86 dias sem chover, a Minima de hoje foi de 16.9ºC.


----------



## vitamos (7 Set 2010 às 09:18)

Bom dia.

O início da noite de ontem foi marcado por chuva fraca mas contínua. Hoje o dia nasce fresco e com céu nublado.


----------



## João Ferreira (7 Set 2010 às 12:22)

Bom dia!

Hoje a mínima foi de 18.4ºC.

Agora sigo com 25.7ºC e céu muito nublado.


----------



## Rainy (7 Set 2010 às 12:39)

Bem está quase achover aqui  o céu para oeste este escurissimo, a serra deixou-se de ver devido á cortina de chuva.


----------



## rcjla (7 Set 2010 às 12:51)

Ocorreu agora um pequeno aguaceiro.

20,6ºC e 77%HR.Também deve estar a chover em Mira-Sintra.(Temp. em queda.)

A mínima foi de 18,4ºC.


----------



## HotSpot (7 Set 2010 às 13:18)

Chove no Cais do Sodré. 0,2 mm acumulados.


----------



## AndréFrade (7 Set 2010 às 13:21)

Por cá chove intensamente, mas fraco.
22.3ºC e vento moderado.


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Set 2010 às 13:27)

HotSpot disse:


> 0,2 mm acumulados.



Idem aspas por aqui.

Agora céu muito nublado e 20,5ºC.


----------



## F_R (7 Set 2010 às 13:33)

Finalmente vejo chover (sem ser alguns pingos que vão caindo um dia ou outro)

Mínima de 17.3ºC
Neste momento 20.3ºC


----------



## Gilmet (7 Set 2010 às 13:51)

Já pingou, por cá, mas sem acumulação.

21,7ºC, após mínima de *18,4ºC*.

Humidade nos 72% e vento moderado de Oeste.

1012 hPa.


----------



## HotSpot (7 Set 2010 às 14:15)

E na Moita registo 0,2 mm.

O "penico" não facturava desde 11 de Junho..


----------



## meteo (7 Set 2010 às 14:27)

Em Paço de Arcos há 1 hora atrás choveu moderadamente,e durante 2 min choveu moderado a forte.Parece mentira,mas é verdade 
A estação MeteoOeiras registou 3,4 mm desse aguaceiro.
Há meses que não havia disto. 


http://www.meteooeiras.com/


----------



## vitamos (7 Set 2010 às 14:36)

Por aqui vão caindo diversos aguaceiros, breves e fortes.


----------



## kikofra (7 Set 2010 às 14:58)

Depois de uns meses de pausa, aqui estou de novo para mais nove meses de seguimento metorologico. Espero que seja este ano que tenho de sair de casa de treno.

Por aqui vai caindo o segundo aguaceiro do dia...


----------



## AndréFrade (7 Set 2010 às 16:32)

Tem estado sempre a chover fraco, chuva que molha a estrada e os carros totalmente molhados.
22ºC e vento moderado.


----------



## Gilmet (7 Set 2010 às 17:12)

Caiu mais um aguaceiro fraco, há pouco, mas nada acumulou.

21,4ºC e 77% com céu muito nublado, e Sol.


----------



## miguel (7 Set 2010 às 17:45)

Viva!!
Finalmente um dia interessante em termos meteorológicos   a apenas 3 dias de fazer 3 meses sem registar qualquer precipitarão a ultima vez tinha sido no dia 10 de Junho!

Mínima: *18,3ºC (5:49)* Pode ser batida antes das 00h
Máxima: *24,5ºC (12:47)*

Rajada máxima: *35,4km/h W (13:00)*

Precipitação Total:*3,6mm* 
Rain rate máximo: *58,2mm/h (14.44)* 

Actualmente não chove o céu está muito nublado é temporário e a temperatura é de 23,1ºC com humidade de 73% e pressão de 1011,3hPa o vento sopra fraco a moderado


----------



## Lousano (7 Set 2010 às 17:51)

Boa tarde.

Pelo Baleal, céu muito nublado e vento moderado.

Máxima: 24,0º
Mínima: 19,2º

Ontem, ao fim da tarde, e por breves instantes ainda pingou por aqui.



Pela Lousã o panorama é outro, com 7,9mm acumulados hoje e 3,6mm ontem.

Máxima: 22,2º
Mínima: 16,1º


----------



## DRC (7 Set 2010 às 20:10)

*Extremos de ontem (6 de Setembro 2010)*

Mínima: 18,4ºC pelas 02h59
Máxima: 27,6ºC pelas 15h51

*Extremos de hoje (7 de Setembro 2010)*

Mínima: 18,1ºC pelas 23h50
Máxima: 25,0ºC pelas 15h59

*
Condições actuais:*
Temperatura: 20,9ºC
Humidade: 70%
Vento: fraco a 7,2 km/hora
Sensação térmica: 21ºC
Ponto de orvalho: 15,1ºC
Estado do tempo: Céu pouco nublado
De se assinalar a ocorrência de um aguaceiro moderado esta tarde na localidade vizinha de Santa Iria d'Azóia não se tendo registado nada aqui.


----------



## João Ferreira (7 Set 2010 às 23:11)

Boa noite!

Sigo com 18.7ºC


----------



## F_R (7 Set 2010 às 23:49)

Boa noite

Depois de ver alguma chuva (apesar de não ser nada de mais) durante a tarde, a estação de Abrantes acumulou apenas 0.2mm

Máxima 24.5ºC
Mínima de 17.1ºC, temperatura actual

Neste momento céu limpo


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Set 2010 às 00:04)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 22,2ºC

Mín - 17,7ºC

Precipitação - 0,6 mm


----------



## Gato Preto (8 Set 2010 às 00:34)

Boa noite,

Ontem registei:
Máx.: 23,0ºC;
Mín.: 18,3ºC.
Percep.: 5,3 mm

Sigo neste momento com 19ºC, 77% HR, 1013 mb e vento quase nulo de NNW


----------



## Chasing Thunder (8 Set 2010 às 09:36)

Bom Dia

A Minima de Hoje foi de 12.0ºC


----------



## lsalvador (8 Set 2010 às 09:37)

Mínima de 10.2


----------



## Gilmet (8 Set 2010 às 11:02)

Bom dia!

Mínima mais fresca, a de hoje, tendo sido de *16,2ºC*.

De momento sigo com 20,9ºC e bastantes Cumulus no céu.

Humidade nos 59% e vento fraco.

1018 hPa.


----------



## João Ferreira (8 Set 2010 às 12:11)

Bom dia!

A mínima de hoje foi de 17.4ºC

Agora sigo com 22.7ºC e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## Gilmet (8 Set 2010 às 14:03)

22,5ºC neste momento, com 47% de humidade, e vento a soprar fraco de NE (45º).

Poucos Cumulus no céu.


----------



## HotSpot (8 Set 2010 às 16:55)

Extremos de hoje:

*27.4 °C (13:41 UTC)*
*15.3 °C (06:36 UTC)*


----------



## F_R (8 Set 2010 às 18:02)

Extremos de hoje
Mínima 14.7ºC
Máxima 26.7ºC

Agora 25.3ºC


----------



## miguel (8 Set 2010 às 18:35)

Boas

Extremos hoje em Setúbal:

Mínima:*17,2ºC (7:12)* tive 16,9ºC no RS perto do solo
Máxima:*26,7ºC (15:53)*

Rajada máxima:*29,0km/h W (18:00)*

Agora:
24,9ºC
47%Hr
1017,5hPa
vento fraco 18km/h


----------



## mr. phillip (8 Set 2010 às 19:34)

Boa tarde!
De volta a SM Porto, depois de um dia em casa, esteve por cá uma belíssima tarde de praia, com o céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.

Extremos do dia:

16.7ºC
25.1ºC.


----------



## miguel (8 Set 2010 às 21:23)

Tempo actual por Setubal:
Temp: 21,2ºC
Hum:66%
Pressao:1019,2hPa
Vento:fraco

Em tempo real:
http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## João Ferreira (8 Set 2010 às 22:32)

Boa noite!

Sigo com 18.9ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (8 Set 2010 às 23:10)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T,Máxima: 28.5ºC

T.Minima: 12.0ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Set 2010 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 23,1ºC

Mín - 16,9ºC


----------



## Gilmet (9 Set 2010 às 00:33)

*Extremos de dia 05-09-2010:*








*Extremos de dia 06-09-2010:*







*Extremos de dia 07-09-2010:*







*Extremos de Ontem:*






---

Por agora, 17,8ºC e vento nulo.


----------



## joseoliveira (9 Set 2010 às 01:03)

boa noite 

Por aqui o céu aparenta estar limpo e com vento a soprar fraco de NW.
A tentar pôr alguma ordem aqui pelos meus registos, deixo para já os extremos de 08 de Set/10.

Máximos: 24.9ºC - 81% hr
mínimos: 16.6ºC - 35% hr

*Actuais:* 17.2ºC - 76% hr


----------



## Chasing Thunder (9 Set 2010 às 09:21)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje foi de 12.3ºC, neste momento estão 19.8ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## rcjla (9 Set 2010 às 13:26)

Agradável mínima de 15,6ºC.

Agora 23,5ºC,Hr nos 64%.


----------



## F_R (9 Set 2010 às 16:35)

Mínima de 15.1ºC

Agora 30.4ºC


----------



## HotSpot (9 Set 2010 às 17:47)

Extremos de Hoje:

*30.3 °C (15:17 UTC)*
*13.4 °C (06:18 UTC)*


----------



## Gilmet (9 Set 2010 às 18:50)

Temperatura máxima de *24,6ºC*.

De momento sigo com 22,9ºC, humidade nos 53% e vento fraco de NO (315º).

Pressão a subir, nos 1021 hPa.


----------



## João Ferreira (9 Set 2010 às 19:31)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com 21.4ºC.


----------



## miguel (9 Set 2010 às 19:41)

Boas

Extremos hoje em Setúbal:

Mínima:*17,7ºC (6:54)*
Máxima:*29,6ºC (16:55)*

Rajada máxima:*33,8km/h NNW (18:10)*

Agora:
24,6ºC
55%Hr
1019,4hPa
vento fraco


----------



## mr. phillip (9 Set 2010 às 22:00)

Boa noite!
Por SM Porto, mais um dia de sol, e algum vento da parte da tarde...
De momento, sigo com céu limpo, vento moderado e 19.4ºC.

Extremos do dia:

15.8ºC
23.3ºC.


----------



## Lousano (9 Set 2010 às 23:16)

Pela Lousã, céu limpo, vento nulo e 16,2º

Máxima: 28,3º
Mínima: 11,3º


----------



## João Ferreira (10 Set 2010 às 00:06)

Boa noite!

Sigo com 18.5ºC.


----------



## joseoliveira (10 Set 2010 às 01:00)

boa noite 

Céu limpo e vento fraco em deslocação de NNW.
*
Extremos de 09 Set*:

Máximos: 27.1ºC - 81% hr
mínimos: 17.3ºC - 44% hr

*Actuais*: 18.3ºC - 60% hr


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Set 2010 às 01:10)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 25,5ºC

Mín - 17,3ºC


----------



## rcjla (10 Set 2010 às 01:29)

17,2ºC... As noites estão mais frescas.


----------



## Gilmet (10 Set 2010 às 01:52)

*Extremos de Ontem:*







---

De momento, 17,0ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (10 Set 2010 às 07:44)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje foi de 10.6ºC, neste momento estão 11.6ºC e o céu está pouco nublado.


----------



## HotSpot (10 Set 2010 às 09:59)

Mínima de hoje:

*11.7 °C (05:57 UTC)*

A mais baixa desde 26 de Maio...


----------



## Gilmet (10 Set 2010 às 10:54)

Bom dia.

Ainda mais fresca a mínima de hoje, com *15,1ºC*.

De momento sigo já com 25,4ºC, a subir rapidamente!

Humidade nos 36%, a descer a um ritmo de *-40%/h*, e vento fraco de NE (45º).


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Set 2010 às 12:18)

Acordei agora e fiquei chocado com a temperatura.

Estou com 27,5ºC e 37% 

Vento fraco/nulo de NE.


----------



## lsalvador (10 Set 2010 às 12:33)

A bela da minima, 9.2º


----------



## meteo (10 Set 2010 às 12:39)

Está um grande dia de Verão,sem vento e 25,2 ºC em Oeiras. 
Mínima de 16,9ºC.


----------



## meteo (10 Set 2010 às 12:46)

Em 15 minutos passou de 25,2 ºC a 26,5ºC..Está a subir bem..


----------



## AnDré (10 Set 2010 às 12:46)

Em Odivelas a mínima foi de 15,2ºC. 

Agora sigo com cirrus, vento fraco de 28,3ºC.


----------



## miguel (10 Set 2010 às 14:03)

Boas

Mínima em Setúbal de 17,3ºC

O dia segue quente já tive uma máxima de 33,2ºC e neste momento tenho 31,4ºC, 23%Hr, 1017,2hPa e vento fraco


----------



## Gilmet (10 Set 2010 às 14:04)

*30,0ºC* agora mesmo!

30% de humidade.


----------



## Lousano (10 Set 2010 às 15:18)

Por aqui, céu pouco nublado, vento fraco e 34,3º.

A mínima foi de 11,8º.


----------



## AnDré (10 Set 2010 às 16:23)

32,6ºC e ainda a subir.
Vento nulo.


----------



## lsalvador (10 Set 2010 às 16:24)

Os extremos do MeteoTomar ate ao momento são

36.0 ºC (16:14)
9.2 ºC (07:24)


----------



## Chasing Thunder (10 Set 2010 às 18:59)

Boa Tarde

Hoje eis que novamente regressou o calor, tendo de Máxima 36.2ºC.


----------



## meteo (10 Set 2010 às 19:13)

Dia quente o de hoje..Máxima de 31,8ºC ás 17:46.

http://www.meteooeiras.com/dados-detalhados


----------



## Lousano (10 Set 2010 às 19:20)

A máxima hoje foi de 35,3º, valor mais elevado do presente mês.

Neste momento já nos 27,7º


----------



## zejorge (10 Set 2010 às 19:34)

Boa tarde

Os extremos de hoje foram

Máxima   *35,2º*

Mínima    *11,9º*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (10 Set 2010 às 19:43)

Já há muito que não via isto:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## miguel (10 Set 2010 às 19:57)

Boas

Extremos hoje em Setúbal:

Mínima:*17,3ºC (7:23)*
Máxima:*33,4ºC (16:51)*

Rajada máxima: *24,1km/h W (18:55)*

Agora:
27,6ºC
35%Hr
1014,3hPa
vento fraco


----------



## joseoliveira (10 Set 2010 às 20:05)

bom final de tarde...

O dia apresentou-se de uma forma geral pouco nublado, composto essencialmente por nuvens altas. Os Cirrus dominaram o cenário, desde uncinus, fibratus a spissatus; a meu ver muito interessante e a ser fotografado.

De momento a noite avança com vento a soprar fraco de WNW e estão cerca de *23ºC*.


----------



## Gilmet (10 Set 2010 às 22:01)

Máxima de *31,2ºC*.

De momento sigo com 20,7ºC, humidade nos 68%, em queda, vento fraco de Norte e 1017 hPa de pressão.


----------



## AnDré (10 Set 2010 às 22:50)

_Noites quentes de Setembro._

24,3ºC por aqui.
Vento nulo.


----------



## Gato Preto (10 Set 2010 às 23:59)

Boa noite,

Regresso às máximas superiores a 30. Hoje tivemos 31,8ºC às 15:03.
A mínima foi a mais baixa talvez desde Junho: 16,2ºC às 6:55.

Neste momento:
 - 23,4ºC;
 - 46% HR;
 - 1015 mb;
 - Sem vento.


----------



## miguel (11 Set 2010 às 00:03)

Noite quente aqui também com 24,8ºC, 37%Hr, 1014,7hPa e vento fraco


----------



## AndréFrade (11 Set 2010 às 00:06)

Sigo com 21.8ºC e vento fraco


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Set 2010 às 00:28)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 31,4ºC

Mín - 16,4ºC


----------



## joseoliveira (11 Set 2010 às 00:32)

Olá 

Por aqui céu aparentemente limpo e vento fraco de norte transportando ar notadamente mais seco e morno. 

*Extremos de ontem:*

Máximos: 31.8ºC - 70% hr
mínimos: 16.1ºC - 21% hr

*Actuais:* 22.3ºC - 33% hr


----------



## Gilmet (11 Set 2010 às 02:22)

*Extremos de Ontem:*






---

De momento, 17,7ºC, a descer a bom ritmo.


----------



## Lousano (11 Set 2010 às 12:24)

Apesar do inicio da noite a temperatura ser agradável, ela desceu até uns frescos 12,1º.

Neste momento céu limpo, vento fraco e 29,0º.


----------



## miguel (11 Set 2010 às 13:13)

Boas

Mínima aqui de 18,4ºC

Agora estão 28,4ºC, 44%Hr, 1013,1hPa e vento fraco


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Set 2010 às 15:18)

Céu limpo.

Estou com 24,3ºC e vento moderado de NW.


----------



## miguel (11 Set 2010 às 15:23)

Aqui sigo com 27,7C e a máxima prevista pelo IM de 34ºc não vai acontecer mas isso já eu sabia uma vez que hoje não ia ser mais quente que ontem...amanha sim vai ser dentro desses valores 34 ou 35ºC se o vento de SW não fizer das suas...


----------



## miguel (11 Set 2010 às 17:50)

A máxima foi de *31,8ºC (17:20)* bem longe do previsto pelo IM

Agora sigo com 30,3ºC, 44%Hr, 1011,7hPa e o vento sopra fraco


----------



## Gilmet (11 Set 2010 às 21:46)

Boa noite.

Temperatura máxima de apenas *24,9ºC*.

De momento sigo com 19,0ºC, humidade nos 83% e vento fraco de Norte.


----------



## Teles (11 Set 2010 às 22:30)

Boas , hoje tirei estas fotos de telemovel desde já o meu pedido de desculpas pela fraca qualidade:


----------



## mr. phillip (11 Set 2010 às 23:02)

Boa noite!
Por SM do Porto, dia ameno, com céu nublado com abertas.

Extremos do dia:

16.2ºC
23.6ºC.

De momento, 19.5ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Set 2010 às 00:01)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 25,8ºC

Mín - 17,3ºC


----------



## Gilmet (12 Set 2010 às 00:49)

*Extremos de Ontem:*







---

De momento, 17,9ºC e vento fraco de ONO (292º).


----------



## Lousano (12 Set 2010 às 00:59)

A máxima hoje foi de 31,1º.

Neste momento 16,6º e deverá ser mais uma noite com mínima a rondar os 12º.


----------



## Teles (12 Set 2010 às 09:42)

Boas , por aqui temperatura actual de 18,4ºC , mínima até ao momento de 15,8ºc


----------



## miguel (12 Set 2010 às 11:03)

Boas

Aqui a mínima foi de 17,7ºC

Agora céu limpo apenas com nuvens altas a SW bom sinal :P a temperatura de 23,7ºC humidade alta 66%Hr é bom o vento sopra fraco e o ponto de orvalho é de 17ºC


----------



## Gilmet (12 Set 2010 às 11:06)

Bom dia.

Eis que sigo já com 23,7ºC, tendo a mínima sido de *16,7ºC*.

Humidade ainda nos 72%, com céu muito nublado por Cirrus Spissatus.


----------



## PDias (12 Set 2010 às 14:00)

Boa tarde,

por aqui estão 32,6ºC (17,3ºC minima) e 38% hum., com nebulosidade alta que de vez em quando tapa o sol, e uma brisa ligeira de E.

Até logo!


----------



## AnDré (12 Set 2010 às 14:29)

Em Odivelas sigo com cirrus e mais cirrus.
29,8ºC e vento fraco.

A mínima foi de 18,0ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Set 2010 às 15:15)

AnDré disse:


> Em Odivelas sigo com cirrus e mais cirrus.



Ipisis verbis por aqui.

27,6ºC e vento fraco de sul.


----------



## Gilmet (12 Set 2010 às 15:18)

29,2ºC, com máxima de *29,4ºC*, para já.

14,8 km/h de SO (225º).


----------



## Gilmet (12 Set 2010 às 16:56)

30,2ºC e 38% de humidade, com vento nos 5,0 km/h de Sul.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Set 2010 às 18:57)

Ainda com 30,6 ºC e céu limpo.

Final de tarde com vento fraco e alguma canícula.


----------



## Gilmet (12 Set 2010 às 20:06)

Temperatura máxima de *30,9ºC*.

De momento sigo ainda com 25,2ºC e vento moderado de Norte.


----------



## meteo (12 Set 2010 às 20:07)

Boa noite! 



Hoje no Guincho ás 11H até estava algum nevoeiro e fresquinho..A partir das 13h levantou completamente,e foi aquecendo sendo uma tarde de praia sem vento e calor! Estavam 28ºC no Guincho ás 17H.Bem bom  
As trovoadas até Quarta nem tenho esperanças,porque será muito dificil...A partir de Terça á noite/Quarta já acredito.


----------



## F_R (12 Set 2010 às 21:18)

Mais um dia de bastante calor com uma máxima de 36.3ºC

Agora estão 29.5ºC


----------



## Lousano (12 Set 2010 às 21:41)

Boa noite.

Dia de céu muito nublado por nuvens altas e vento fraco.

Máxima: 36,5ºC
Mínima:13,2ºC

Apesar de abafado, foi um dia suportável devido à fraca incidência do sol.

Neste momento 25,4ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (12 Set 2010 às 22:40)

Boa Noite

A Temperatura Máxima foi de 36.8ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (12 Set 2010 às 23:05)

Boa noite!
Manhã de nevoeiro em SM do Porto, que só levantou pelas 13h30...
De momento, céu limpo, e 20.4ºC.

Extremos do dia:

18.4ºC
25ºC.


----------



## miguel (12 Set 2010 às 23:27)

Boas

Máxima por Setubal de *31,7ºC*

Agora estão 22,1ºC e 67%Hr


----------



## João Ferreira (12 Set 2010 às 23:29)

Boa noite!

Sigo com uns tropicais 22.6ºC!


----------



## Lousano (12 Set 2010 às 23:50)

Regressaram as noites quentes:

Céu estrelado, vento nulo e 22,0ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Set 2010 às 00:04)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 28,8ºC

Mín - 17,6ºC


----------



## joseoliveira (13 Set 2010 às 00:34)

boa noite :assobio:

Dia bem quente em que a temperatura desde o meio da tarde não apresentou a sua gradual descida de forma habitual; até então com algum vento que depois se apresentou fraco a nulo tal como agora intensificando o efeito do calor acumulado.

Está uma noite bastante agradável, de pleno Verão que convida ao passeio.
*
Extremos de ontem*:

Máximos: 31.8ºC - 78% hr
mínimos: 17.6ºC - 24% hr

*Actuais*: 25.1ºC - 52% hr


----------



## joseoliveira (13 Set 2010 às 01:05)

Bom, será que é a partir de agora que a temperatura esta noite começa a entrar em sintonia com os valores das redondezas? Pelo menos parece querer descer...

Actuais: 23.7ºC - 53% hr


----------



## Gilmet (13 Set 2010 às 01:18)

*Extremos de Ontem:*







---

De momento, ainda *21,3ºC*! Está uma bela noite.


----------



## JoãoPT (13 Set 2010 às 01:18)

Por aqui sigo com 23ºC, uma noite muito agradável, um bocado mais quente que ontem, mas nada muito diferente das noites anteriores.


----------



## Lousano (13 Set 2010 às 08:37)

Bom dia.

A mínima hoje foi de 17,3ºC

Neste momento, céu limpo, vento fraco e 21,5ºC.


----------



## PedroAfonso (13 Set 2010 às 10:51)

24.8ºC 1018.5 hPa 74%

Céu encoberto. Já cheira, já cheira a trovoada.


----------



## Gilmet (13 Set 2010 às 10:55)

Bom dia!

Valor mínimo tropical! *20,5ºC*.

A manhã segue encoberta por Altoestratus, com 24,4ºC actuais, e vento fraco de NE (45º).

70% de humidade.


----------



## AnDré (13 Set 2010 às 11:33)

Mínima de 19,9ºC.

Agora sigo com muitas nuvens, mas que se devem estar quase a dissipar.
Ainda assim o termómetro marca 26,7ºC.
Vento fraco de sul.


----------



## F_R (13 Set 2010 às 12:40)

Mais uma noite tropical com uma mínima de 20.7ºC

Neste momento 30.7ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Set 2010 às 12:52)

Por aqui céu limpo e 25,8ºC.

Estou com vento de SE  altamente raro.


----------



## Gilmet (13 Set 2010 às 13:36)

27,0ºC com humidade a 62% e vento moderado de SE (135º).

Pressão a 1021 hPa.


----------



## PDias (13 Set 2010 às 14:21)

Boa tarde,

por aqui a mínima foi de 18,3ºC e actualmente estão 32,1ºC, vento fraco de SW e a pressão nos 1019,3 hpa.

Até logo!


----------



## F_R (13 Set 2010 às 15:37)

Céu limpo e 34.7ºC

Já esteve nos 35.5ºC


----------



## Lousano (13 Set 2010 às 16:31)

Mais uma tarde quente, com céu praticamente limpo, vento fraco e 35,2ºC.


----------



## joseoliveira (13 Set 2010 às 19:40)

bom final de tarde... 

O Outono oficial a caminhar a passos largos e com todo este calor do qual dificilmente deixamos de pensar que é demasiado para meados de Setembro!
Já não recordo qual a mínima da madrugada lá por casa mas aos inícios da manhã, bem próximo, notava-se alguma fresquidão, no entando pouco durou.

A tarde por aqui obviamente foi quente, na ordem dos 30ºC e com vento em geral fraco predominando de oeste.

Inicia-se o anoitecer e estão agora cerca de *26ºC*.


----------



## miguel (13 Set 2010 às 19:43)

Boas

Extremos hoje por Setúbal:

Mínima: *19,9ºC*
Máxima: *32,7ºC*

Agora estão 24,9ºC, 70%Hr, 1020,4hPa e vento fraco


----------



## Gilmet (13 Set 2010 às 20:58)

Temperatura máxima de *30,9ºC*.

De momento sigo com 22,0ºC, humidade nos 74% e vento fraco de Norte.


----------



## joseoliveira (13 Set 2010 às 21:16)

Escurecimento completo, céu aparentemente limpo e sem descida significativa...

Por agora nos cerca de *24ºC*.
O vento parece mudar constantemente de direcção desde há pouco e de novo voltou a deslocar-se de oeste!


----------



## Teles (13 Set 2010 às 21:19)

Temperatura actual de 23,3ºC , humidade:78% ,1019hpa.


----------



## F_R (13 Set 2010 às 22:19)

Máxima de 35.5ºC

Agora 24.9ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (13 Set 2010 às 22:37)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 36.9ºC

T.Minima: 16.3ºC


----------



## Gato Preto (13 Set 2010 às 23:07)

Bom dia,

Mais um dia pleno de Verão:

- Máx.: 29,2ºC às 13:00;
- Mín.: 20,2ºC às 3:31 (20ª noite tropical de 2010).

Neste momento:
- 22,5ºC;
- 77% HR;
- 1022 mb;
- Vento muito fraco de direcção variável.


----------



## Gato Preto (13 Set 2010 às 23:08)

Gato Preto disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Mais um dia pleno de Verão:
> 
> ...



Queria eu dizer: Boa noite


----------



## João Ferreira (13 Set 2010 às 23:11)

Boa noite!

Sigo com 22.4ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Set 2010 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 29,9ºC

Mín - 19,8ºC


----------



## miguel (14 Set 2010 às 00:06)

A noite segue bastante amena com 22,7ºC, 80%Hr, 1022,4hPa e vento nulo

Devido a humidade alta o índice de calor é de 23,6ºC agora


----------



## Gilmet (14 Set 2010 às 01:03)

*Extremos de Ontem:*







---

De momento, *21,2ºC*.


----------



## joseoliveira (14 Set 2010 às 01:04)

Olá 

Noite ligeiramente mais fresca face à de ontem por esta hora, o vento apresenta-se fraco de oeste e o céu parece estar ainda limpo.

*Extremos de ontem*:

Máximos: 32.7ºC - 71% hr
mínimos: 19.6ºC - 27% hr

*Actuais*: 21.1ºC - 70% hr


----------



## AnDré (14 Set 2010 às 03:04)

A noite segue tranquila, com céu limpo, vento nulo e 20,7ºC.

Mas do continente já se aproxima bastante nebulosidade alta que não deve trazer nada de fascinante.


----------



## Gilmet (14 Set 2010 às 08:20)

Bom dia.

A manhã inicia-se com céu muito nublado por um _mix_ de núvens médias e altas.

Temperatura nos 20,9ºC, sendo que a mínima foi de *19,3ºC*.

Humidade nos 81% e vento fraco de Este.

1022 hPa de pressão.


----------



## Lousano (14 Set 2010 às 10:43)

Bom dia.

A mínima hoje foi de 15,1ºC.

Neste momento céu pouco nublado, vento fraco e 28,6ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (14 Set 2010 às 11:57)

Sigo com 28,4ºC, e humidade nos 57%.

Vento fraco de SSO (202º).


----------



## Gilmet (14 Set 2010 às 12:50)

*30,0ºC* no momento, com 48% de humidade.

Vento fraco e 1022 hPa de pressão.


----------



## Lousano (14 Set 2010 às 14:27)

Neste momento, 36,4ºC, 27% Hr e céu praticamente coberto por nuvens altas.


----------



## F_R (14 Set 2010 às 14:43)

Mínima de 17.9ºC

Céu praticamente coberto por nuvens altas e 36.3ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (14 Set 2010 às 14:56)

Boa Tarde

Mias um dia de calor, sigo neste momento com 36.8ºC, e o céu apresenta-se nublado com abertas por nuvens altas.


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Set 2010 às 14:59)

Muita nuvem alta, cumúlos 0.

Estou com 28,5ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## joseoliveira (14 Set 2010 às 16:35)

Boa tarde 

Numa de coffee break, aproveito para observar um céu com pouca nebulosidade sobretudo alta, composta por Cirrus e Cirrostratus essencialmente do tipo fibratus.
O vento desloca-se em geral fraco de SW e estão cerca de *30ºC*.


----------



## lsalvador (14 Set 2010 às 16:41)

Por Tomar os extremos até ao momento são :

38.4 ºC (15:33)
13.6 ºC (07:10)


----------



## João Ferreira (14 Set 2010 às 18:20)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com 27.1ºC


----------



## Rainy (14 Set 2010 às 18:48)

Ta abafado e de momento pelo sat24 não há nada de interessante excepto a massa tropical a vir na nossa direcção


----------



## Lousano (14 Set 2010 às 19:21)

A máxima de hoje foi de 38,3ºC.

Após as 16H15 surgiu um vento fraco de oeste que retirou o sufoco que se sentia.

neste momento 28,7ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (14 Set 2010 às 19:22)

Mais uma temperatura máxima acima dos 30ºC! 

*30,8ºC*, pelas 15:39. De momento sigo com 25,9ºC e humidade nos 60%.

Vento nos 4,3km/h, do quadrante Oeste.


----------



## AndréFrade (14 Set 2010 às 19:23)

Realmente muito calor continua 
Máxima de 33.0ºC.
Agora ainda quentinho, com 27.2ºC.
Vento fraco e á espera da trovodas


----------



## joseoliveira (14 Set 2010 às 21:20)

Tá muito engraçado o novo smilie , pena que tenha surgido só agora, mas claro que ainda faz sentido porque o ar abafado que se faz sentir ainda é muito.
Quase nada se movimenta com a quase total ausência de vento; céu ainda sem nuvens embora estejam a caminho. A temperatura ronda os *25ºC*.


----------



## Teles (14 Set 2010 às 21:35)

Boas , hoje , o dia foi de uma autentica sauna , com o céu sempre nublado por nuvens altas que formavam tipo um véu espesso  e com uma máxima de 37,4ºC.
Por agora algum vento de NO que refrescou mais , tendo como temperatura actual de 25,7ºC , humidade de 48% e 1017 hpa


----------



## Chasing Thunder (14 Set 2010 às 21:56)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Maxima: 37.9ºC

T,Minima: 16.2ºC


----------



## Gato Preto (14 Set 2010 às 22:34)

Boa noite,

Extremos de hoje:
- Máx. 29,0ºC às 12h56;
- Mín. 20,2ºC às 7h08 (21ª noite tropical)

Neste momento sigo com 23,1ºC, pelo que julgo a mínima indicada será definitiva.

Vento quase nulo, 67% HR e 1019 mb.


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Set 2010 às 22:52)

Hot night and _nient_ thunderstorms.

Estou com 23,8ºC e vento fraco de N.

Hoje possivelmente foi um dos dias com menos vento do Verão se não mesmo do ano por aqui.


----------



## miguel (14 Set 2010 às 23:28)

Boas

Extremos hoje em Setúbal:

Mínima:*19,3ºc (6:37)*
Máxima:*33,1ºC (15:55)* 

Rajada máxima: *19,3km/h W (13:50)*

Agora estão 25,2ºC, 54%Hr, 1019,5hPa e vento nulo


----------



## Gilmet (14 Set 2010 às 23:42)

Ainda com 22,1ºC. Óptima noite!

Humidade nos 70% e vento fraco de Oeste.


----------



## João Ferreira (14 Set 2010 às 23:58)

Boa noite!

Sigo com 23.6ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Set 2010 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 30,0ºC

Mín - 20,6ºC

Dia com pouquíssimo vento.


----------



## Profetaa (15 Set 2010 às 00:29)

Extremos de ontem:
Maxima:37.2º
minima : 15.8º


----------



## Gilmet (15 Set 2010 às 00:41)

*Extremos de Ontem:*






---

De momento, ainda *22,3ºC*.


----------



## joseoliveira (15 Set 2010 às 01:09)

olá 

A noite está calmíssima, vento praticamente nulo parecendo deslocar-se de WNW. No céu são visíveis algumas estrelas ainda que difusas o que mostra que a nebulosidade alta e pouco espessa permanece.

*Extremos de ontem*:

Máximos: 32.4ºC - 76% hr
mínimos: 19.4ºC - 25% hr
(valores muito uniformes nestes últimos 4 dias!)

*Actuais*: 22.2ºC - 52% hr


----------



## Lousano (15 Set 2010 às 01:14)

Neste momento céu nublado, vento nulo e 19,5ºC.


----------



## JoãoPT (15 Set 2010 às 01:55)

Sigo actualmente com 24ºC, bastante abafado, algumas nuvens médias e altas ajudam a temperatura a não descer.

A partir de agora é aguardar, _que o sorteio comece_. 

Por enquanto a noite está espectacular, talvez já demasiado quente para esta altura..


----------



## mr. phillip (15 Set 2010 às 09:35)

Bom dia!
Em SM do Porto, após mínima de 19.3ºC, sigo com céu muito nublado, com aspecto ameaçador, até, mas sem pingo de chuva e 20.8ºC.


----------



## Teles (15 Set 2010 às 09:53)

Bom dia , por aqui céu muito nublado , vento fraco de Oeste , temperatura de 21,1ºC e humidade de 86%


----------



## AnDré (15 Set 2010 às 09:53)

Aqui em Odivelas está um vendaval...
Por volta das 7h30, levantou-se um vento forte de norte que começou logo a deitar as coisas a baixo (isto de dormir de janela aberta...), entretanto acho que tem estado a aumentar de velocidade.

Vento moderado a forte de Noroeste.

O céu está encoberto por nuvens altas provenientes de sul, e por algumas nuvens baixas a oeste, provenientes de norte, que passam a grande velocidade.

A temperatura está nos 20,4ºC.

Céu:





Intensidade do vento, perceptível pelo abanar das árvores:


----------



## Gilmet (15 Set 2010 às 10:08)

Chove fraco, mas com pingas grossas.

Temperatura nos 20,1ºC, a descer, e vento a 35,3 km/h, de NNO (338º).

A mínima foi de *18,6ºC*.


----------



## AnDré (15 Set 2010 às 10:32)

Continua um festival de nuvens interessantes aqui.
O vento continua moderado a forte de NO.
E vão caindo um pingos, trazidos pelo vento forte.







EDIT: Vai pingando com mais intensidade.


----------



## Henrique (15 Set 2010 às 10:56)

Bom dia. Reporto as mesmas condições que o André, aqui de Queluz.
Vento forte, chuva fraca. Que saudades tinha deste tempo!


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Set 2010 às 10:57)

Por aqui tá a chover fraco.

Estou com 20,2ºC e vento forte.

Ao menos que o tempo refresque já que mais nada.


----------



## Relâmpago (15 Set 2010 às 11:45)

Olá

Curiosamente, esta banda bebulosa que nos afecta tem, aparentemente, origem numa zona tropical a W de Cabo Verde, onde se forma um ciclone tropical, não muito longe da zona de convergência intertropical. Trata-se do que parece ser um extenso vale depressionário.

http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/satpics/disc_eur.html


----------



## rcjla (15 Set 2010 às 12:50)

Por aqui já choveu um pouco. 

Já existem poças.

Neste momento continua a chover fraco.Aqui já deve ter acumulado.

Em Mira-Sintra ainda não acumulou.


----------



## belem (15 Set 2010 às 13:03)

Por aqui choveu muito pouco e entretanto, para já, parou. Agora está um tempo bem abafado e a claridade do céu aumentou.


----------



## AndréFrade (15 Set 2010 às 13:19)

Boa tarde ...
Durante a manhã, cairam algumas pingas.
Agora com 22.8ºC, chove com mais intensidade, já estando a estrada molhada.


----------



## miguel (15 Set 2010 às 13:40)

Boas

Aqui a mínima foi de 18,1ºC...

De manha caiu um pequeno aguaceiro com umas boas pingas mas mal deu para molhar o chão...

Agora céu encoberto e temperatura de 22,8ºC com humidade de 72% a pressão é de 1019,9hPa e o vento sopra fraco mas de manha teve rajadas a mais forte de 40,2km/h WSW eram 10:32

PS: Volta a pingar fraco


----------



## Lousano (15 Set 2010 às 13:49)

Boa tarde.

Finalmente um dia fresco, com 22,5ºC actuais.

O céu está encoberto e o vento fraco, sem sinais de proximidade de precipitação.

A mínima foi de 15,6ºC.


----------



## Lightning (15 Set 2010 às 13:49)

Boa tarde.

A actividade eléctrica encontra-se ainda toda no mar. Poucas ou quase nenhumas descargas têm sido registadas a partir daqui de Corroios. 

Já pingou bem, a estrada está molhada e escorregadia, o que aumenta a possibilidade de acidentes. 

Por agora céu muito nublado e ainda continua a pingar. Temperatura nos 21,9ºC e HR nos 81%. Vento fraco ou nulo.


----------



## F_R (15 Set 2010 às 14:06)

Céu muito nublado, mas ainda não deve ser hoje que chove por aqui.

Estão 23.7ºC

A mínima foi de 18.9ºC


----------



## Henrique (15 Set 2010 às 14:13)

Chove moderado por Queluz neste momento e o vento acalmou.


----------



## AnDré (15 Set 2010 às 14:38)

Em Odivelas acabou de registar 1mm de precipitação.
Algo que já não acontecia desde Junho.

Vai chovendo fraco.
Temperatura nos 21ºC.
Vento fraco.


----------



## Rainy (15 Set 2010 às 14:48)

Já chove moderado com pingas grossas á 35 minutos por isso está tudo molhado mas limpo.

Mesmo assim tá um pouco abafado mas com uma brisa fresca.


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Set 2010 às 14:49)

Por aqui até ao momento 0,8 mm.

Estou com 21,2ºC e vento fraco variando de várias direcções.


----------



## Rainy (15 Set 2010 às 16:33)

Que se pode esperar para este final de tarde??


----------



## F_R (15 Set 2010 às 16:34)

Bem acabou agora de cair uns pingos mas nada de mais

24.4ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Set 2010 às 16:59)

Rainy disse:


> Que se pode esperar para este final de tarde??



Uma diminuição da nebulosidade e pouco mais.

Estou com 22,6ºC e vento fraco.

Acumulado até ao momento 0,8 mm.


----------



## ajrebelo (15 Set 2010 às 17:18)

Boas 

Ate que enfim que temos uma espécie de mau tempo, dando a possibilidade de fotografar umas paisagens. Aqui fica um registo hoje feito no Cabo Espichel .







Abraços


----------



## lismen (15 Set 2010 às 17:25)

Depois de uma manhã de alguns aguaceiros pela zona de Lisboa a tarde e passada com o ceu nublado e um ligeiro chuvisco quando e que isto começa a andar com um rumo definido e que ja tou um bocadinho farto dos solos secos

Dados actuais
Temp 23ºC
Vento Este-Nordeste 7 km\h
Humidade 73%
Pressao 1018

Abraço


----------



## Chasing Thunder (15 Set 2010 às 17:26)

Boa Tarde

Hoje fui fazer um serviço até carnaxide e por lá houve um momento que choveu moderadamente, chego cá ao couço apenas caiu uma meia duzia de pingos.


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Set 2010 às 18:11)

Estão-se a formar cada vez mais cúmulos por aqui.

Estou com 22,8ºC e vento fraco de Este.


----------



## miguel (15 Set 2010 às 18:15)

Tarde quente por aqui com máxima de 27,2ºC mas com este capacete torna o clima muito abafado e a humidade alta também ajuda a isso... não registei precipitação da Davis mas choveu fraco por mais de uma vez mas mal molhava o chão...

Agora nuvens médias e altas 25,8ºc, 61%Hr, 1016,4hPa e vento nulo mesmo!! ao final da tarde é coisa rara  as nuvens que nos interessam vão aparecendo a partir de agora, já deixou de ser apenas palha


----------



## rozzo (15 Set 2010 às 18:23)

miguel disse:


> as nuvens que nos interessam vão aparecendo a partir de agora, já deixou de ser apenas palha



Yep, é isso, a partir de agora a massa de ar é bem mais húmida, e começarão a poder-se formar cumulos "decentes", de base baixa, que caso se desenvolvam poderão dar células dignas desse nome.
Aqui para já, é difícil, estamos numa zona de alguma subsidência e inibição da convecção, portanto não há grande forçamento vertical para iniciar. Não quer dizer que não possa ocorrer nada, pois é uma mistela de ingredientes, uns bons, outros maus, mas como está agora aqui por cima é complicado. 
Amanhã a história é outra, com esta massa de ar, e mais frio em altitude e melhor forçamento!


*Agora às 18utc:*

*- LCL (nível de condensação ~ base das nuvens) finalmente a baixar:*




*- Água precipitável*




*- Vorticidade (está má, azul é negativa, portanto não é bom, queremos vermelhos )*




*- Lapse rate (está fraquita com pouco gradiente vertical para forçar convecção)*


----------



## Gongas (15 Set 2010 às 18:59)

Há possibilidade de aguaceiros  e trovoadas para esta noite??


----------



## AndréFrade (15 Set 2010 às 19:02)

Sigo com céu totalmente encoberto e 23.6ºC.
Durante o resto da Tarde choveu fraco, fez até algumas poças !!


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Set 2010 às 19:24)

Por aqui depois de se terem formado muitos cúmulos acabaram por se desfazer, deviam ser _cúmulos suflê_ 

Neste momento céu apenas com nuvens altas e 20,8ºC o vento está fraco.


----------



## Gilmet (15 Set 2010 às 19:37)

Sigo com um _valente_ pôr-do-Sol, e 20,4ºC.

Humidade nos 79% e vento moderado de NO (315º).

Tenho *1,1mm* acumulados. A primeira vez em meses.


----------



## João Ferreira (15 Set 2010 às 20:01)

Boas!

Sigo com 20.9ºC e céu muito nublado.

A máxima foi de *25.3ºC*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (15 Set 2010 às 21:51)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 27.6ºC

T.Minima: 17.2ºC

0,4mm


----------



## David sf (15 Set 2010 às 21:57)

Mário Barros disse:


>



Visto de Rio de Mouro:


----------



## Lousano (15 Set 2010 às 22:30)

A máxima foi de 24,7ºC.

Neste momento, céu parcialmente nublado, vento fraco, 73% Hr e 20,0ºC.


----------



## meteo (15 Set 2010 às 22:37)

1,4 mm em Oeiras hoje..Bem bom! Hoje não parece vir mais nada...


----------



## João Ferreira (15 Set 2010 às 23:04)

Boa noite!

Neste momento sigo com 19.4ºC, estabelecendo a nova mínima do dia até agora.


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Set 2010 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 23,8ºC (0h00)

Mín - 18,9ºC 

Precipitação - 0,8 mm


----------



## Gato Preto (16 Set 2010 às 00:07)

Boa noite,

Extremos ontem:
- Máx. 24,4ºC às 16:43;
- Min. 19,8ºC às 7:30.

Dia caracterizado pela sensação de fresco, céu muito nubladp, vento por vezes moderado a forte e chuvisco (não deu para acumular).

Neste momento sigo com 20,0ºC, 82% HR, 1016 mb e sem vento


----------



## F_R (16 Set 2010 às 01:06)

Neste momento 20.1ºC


----------



## Relâmpago (16 Set 2010 às 01:24)

Boa noite

Aqui o céu apresenta alguns cirrus. Vento fraco.

T = 22 ºC
HR = 70%
Pa = 1018 hPa


----------



## F_R (16 Set 2010 às 01:39)

Agora chove bem

Já tinha saudades de ouvir este barulho das beiras a cair.

Sigo com 19.9ºC


----------



## Gilmet (16 Set 2010 às 10:27)

Bom dia!

20,6ºC na actualidade, tendo a mínima sido de *18,3ºC*.

Humidade nos 79% e vento a 11,5 km/h de N (360º).

Pressão a 1015 hPa.


----------



## AnDré (16 Set 2010 às 11:58)

Em Odivelas sigo com cumulos inofensivos e 23,8ºC.
Vento fraco.
Hoje a mínima foi de 17,4ºC.


Ontem a temperatura máxima não foi além dos 23,1ºC.
Contra os 32,5ºC registados no dia anterior.


----------



## Lousano (16 Set 2010 às 12:18)

Boa tarde.

A mínima hoje foi de 17,8ºC.

A manhã foi de céu encoberto e com temperatura a rondar os 22ºC, tendo agora começado timidamente a aparecer um sol e a temperatura elevar-se aos 24,9ºC actuais.

Muita nuvem, mas ainda nada de prometedor.


----------



## Gilmet (16 Set 2010 às 12:52)

Cumulus Mediocris a Este, céu limpo por aqui, e uma faixa de núvens médias/altas, a Oeste.

Temperatura nos 23,7ºC e humidade a 64%.

Vento fraco de ONO (292º).


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Set 2010 às 13:05)

Por aqui alguns cumulos, mais pra leste que oeste, estando a oeste a limpar.

Estou com 23,4ºC e vento fraco de NW.


----------



## meteo (16 Set 2010 às 13:16)

Mário Barros disse:


> Por aqui alguns cumulos, mais pra leste que oeste, *estando a oeste a limpar*.
> 
> Estou com 23,4ºC e vento fraco de NW.



Pois,aqui o céu está completamente limpo e vento fraco!Só se veem algumas nuvens a Norte.
 Está por enquanto uma tarde excelente de sol.


----------



## rozzo (16 Set 2010 às 13:31)

meteo disse:


> Pois,aqui o céu está completamente limpo e vento fraco!Só se veem algumas nuvens a Norte.
> Está por enquanto uma tarde excelente de sol.



O que temia, instala-se a limpeza litoral, e agora nada feito, a não ser que mais para a noite, a própria cut-off esteja em cima e faça algum milagre, de algo já formado no mar..
A esperança que tinha era até agora início da tarde, com esta calmaria e radiação, os cumulos poderem dar algum aguaceiro, mas afinal, apesar de muitos, são miseráveis, a atmosfera está muito "inibida".

_"Meus caros cumulos.. Nem pensem que crescem!"_


----------



## F_R (16 Set 2010 às 13:54)

Boa tarde

Mínima de 17.9ºC

Neste momento céu praticamente limpo e 27.9ºC


----------



## Lousano (16 Set 2010 às 14:28)

Cada vez céu nenos nublado, vento fraco de NW (o destruidor de convecção) e temperatura a aumentar, 28,1ºC.

EDIT: Apesar de elevada humidade, 48% Hr.


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Set 2010 às 14:42)

Lousano disse:


> Cada vez céu nenos nublado, vento fraco de NW *(o destruidor de convecção)* e temperatura a aumentar, 28,1ºC.



Valho-nos as nuvens altas e o calor 

25,7ºC e por acaso aqui o vento anda entre SW e NW.


----------



## Gongas (16 Set 2010 às 16:01)

parece incrível, mas o céu está praticamente limpo a esta hora aqui pela zona de Coimbra. onde tá a instabilidade?


----------



## AnDré (16 Set 2010 às 16:10)

Um cumulo que cresceu agora mesmo aqui por cima.












Temperatura nos 28ºC.
Vento fraco.


----------



## Fábio Silva (16 Set 2010 às 16:26)

o accuwether da ceu pouco nublado para esta zona


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Set 2010 às 16:30)

Bom por aqui como de costume o céu limpou, restam uns cirros. Coisas normais 

Estou com 23,7ºC e vento moderado de NW.


----------



## Gilmet (16 Set 2010 às 17:45)

Tarde de Sol e temperatura máxima de *25,8ºC*.

De momento sigo com 24,1ºC e humidade a 58%. Vento a 18,4 km/h de NNO (338º).


----------



## Chasing Thunder (16 Set 2010 às 18:04)

Por aqui vejo belas formações a sul e no interior, mas cá está mais um dia tipico de verão.


----------



## squidward (16 Set 2010 às 18:59)

Belas formações para os lados do Interior/Espanha, mas mais uma vez as trovoadas não querem nada com o litoral
....saudades de Setembro de 2007


----------



## Chasing Thunder (16 Set 2010 às 19:11)

Formou-se uma célula a sul de cá, pode ser que venha.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (16 Set 2010 às 19:31)

Esta-se a apróximar de cá, não sei é se é forte ou não.


----------



## JoãoPT (16 Set 2010 às 19:55)

Por aqui, céu limpo, e a partir do meio da tarde foi ver as células passar a Este..

Sigo com 24,6ºC, bastante baixo a comparar com os dias anteriores, céu limpo, nublado para Este.

Veremos o que nos traz agora a noite..


----------



## Lousano (16 Set 2010 às 20:08)

Neste momento céu parcialmente nublado (nuvens derivadas à orografia), vento fraco de NW e 20,5ºC (muito fresco para a hora).


----------



## Chasing Thunder (16 Set 2010 às 20:09)

A célula que se estava a apróximar desfes-se, que porcaria de cut-off esta


----------



## PedroAfonso (16 Set 2010 às 20:15)

22.2ºC 1010.1 HPA 65%

Nuvens a Sul e a Este mas a dissiparem-se.


----------



## joseoliveira (16 Set 2010 às 20:16)

boa noite 

Muita nebulosidade ao início da manhã que se foi dissipando e que desde aí nos trouxe um céu em geral pouco nublado com uma tarde ainda quente.
Algumas formações como Cúmulus congestus eram visíveis a ENE pois claro, ainda que a alguma distância despertando alguma curiosidade quanto ao seu desenvolvimento.

*Extremos de ontem*:
Máximos: 23.2ºC - 83% hr
mínimos: 18.8ºC - 49% hr

A máxima desta tarde atingiu *27.8ºC*.
De momento alguma nebulosidade composta por Cúmulus fractus percorre a faixa costeira a Oeste arrastada pelo vento fraco a moderado de NW.

*Actuais*: 19.7ºC - 67% hr


----------



## Rainy (16 Set 2010 às 20:26)

Dizes bem que porcaria de cutt-off, primeiro traz uma frente com apenas alguma chuvinha depois fica a Espanha e o interior com tudo.

Mais vale umas frentes frias vindas de Oeste.


----------



## Teles (16 Set 2010 às 21:06)

Boas ,algumas fotos que tirei ,as duas primeiras devido a distancia não ficaram muito bem:


----------



## João Ferreira (16 Set 2010 às 21:31)

Boa noite!

Sigo com 19.2ºC.


----------



## Lightning (16 Set 2010 às 22:03)

Por aqui segue a miséria, com céu pouco nublado ou limpo e temperatura nos 21,1ºC. Vento fraco ou nulo. 66% HR.

Ainda deu para tirar umas boas fotos  ao final desta tarde, ao pôr do sol e à célula que se encontrava no Alentejo, fotos que amanhã postarei aqui.


----------



## Fábio Silva (16 Set 2010 às 22:44)

eu daqui avisto varios relampagos a NE alguem sabe dizer de onde vemm??


----------



## AnDré (16 Set 2010 às 22:51)

Fábio Silva disse:


> eu daqui avisto varios relampagos a NE alguem sabe dizer de onde vemm??



Sim, também os avisto. Já vi 4 clarões enormes.
São das células que estão na zona do Redondo, Campo Maior.

O Kraliv já postou com vídeo no seguimento sul.


----------



## Fábio Silva (16 Set 2010 às 22:52)

AnDré disse:


> Sim, também os avisto. Já vi 4 clarões enormes.
> São das células que estão na zona do Redondo, Campo Maior...



mas no sat24 elas nao aparecem nem as descargas no euclid e ta a ser um bom festival

edit: esquece tava a fazer confusao com rio maior sorry


----------



## AnDré (16 Set 2010 às 22:58)

Fábio Silva disse:


> mas no sat24 elas nao aparecem nem as descargas no euclid e ta a ser um bom festival
> 
> edit: esquece tava a fazer confusao com rio maior sorry



Estão mesmo muito longe:


----------



## meteo (16 Set 2010 às 23:00)

Aqui em Oeiras tambem deu para ver varias luzes a Este/Sudeste daqui... Em 15 minutos,vi mais de 20. Mas via-se que era muito longe. Ahh André as luzes que se ve daqui é trovoada quase em Espanha eheh


Por aqui está céu limpo e vento moderado de Noroeste.
Á tarde em Carcavelos vento inexistente e bastante calor..Dias destes são assim,se não há convecção muitas vezes ficam grandes dias de calor e céu limpo.


----------



## Fábio Silva (16 Set 2010 às 23:03)

AnDré disse:


> Estão mesmo muito longe:



axo que é a primeira vez que avisto relampagos tao longe imagino como dele tar la


----------



## Lousano (16 Set 2010 às 23:06)

Neste momento 18,4ºC e as poucas nuvens que circulam no céu já seguem o sentido Norte-Sul.


----------



## belem (16 Set 2010 às 23:09)

Teles disse:


> Boas ,algumas fotos que tirei ,as duas primeiras devido a distancia não ficaram muito bem:




Hoje vi uma célula muito parecida com a destas fotos, mas mais perto e a Este, para os lados do interior da Península de Setúbal.
Foi durante o pôr de sol.
Boas fotos!


----------



## miguel (16 Set 2010 às 23:16)

Boas
Esperava muito mais deste dia nomeadamente para o Litoral...
Vi a pouco a trovoada junto da fronteira...

Extremos hoje em Setúbal: 

Mínima:*17,9ºC (5:53)*
Máxima:*27,9ºC (17:41)*

Rajada máxima:*29,0km/h  W (18:10)* 

Agora:
20,1ºC
79%Hr
1012,0hPa
vento fraco


----------



## AnDré (16 Set 2010 às 23:18)

belem disse:


> Hoje vi uma célula muito parecida com a destas fotos, mas mais perto e a Este, para os lados do interior da Península de Setúbal.
> Foi durante o pôr de sol.
> Boas fotos!



Bons registos, Teles 
Também a vi, mas não tive oportunidade de tirar fotografias.

Aqui em Odivelas, aquando a rotação do vento para sul, ainda se formaram uns cumulos que rapidamente se dissiparam quando o vento rodou para NO.
Entretanto a nortada tem soprado moderada a forte, e ainda se faz sentir.

Sigo com vento moderado de norte e 18,2ºC.

A máxima foi de 28,1ºC.


----------



## MSantos (16 Set 2010 às 23:20)

Boas fotos teles

O pessoal do litoral centro está condenado a esperar pelas trovoadas até ao desespero


----------



## Mix (16 Set 2010 às 23:45)

Boa noite.. 

É impressao minha, ou ta-se a formar qualquer coisa na zona de leiria, mesmo na costa ? 

Pelo sat 24 ve-se bem.


----------



## Gilmet (16 Set 2010 às 23:56)

*Extremos de Hoje:*







---

De momento, alguns Fractus, e 18,2ºC. Humidade nos 85% e vento moderado de Oeste.


----------



## JoãoPT (16 Set 2010 às 23:56)

Autêntico fiasco este dia aqui para o Litoral.. 

Sigo com 22ºC, uma noite demasiado calma...

Pelo Sat parece que algo está a querer rebentar aqui ao lado de Lisboa e Setúbal e sim, também em Leiria..

Sinceramente poucas ou nenhumas esperanças tenho, é aguardar pelo que vier, e se vier, será muito bem-vindo!


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Set 2010 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 26,7ºC

Mín - 18,3ºC


----------



## Fábio Silva (17 Set 2010 às 00:22)

a celula de leiria da-me ideia que ja esta a desaparecer o que axam?


----------



## Mix (17 Set 2010 às 00:24)

Fábio Silva disse:


> a celula de leiria da-me ideia que ja esta a desaparecer o que axam?



Tambem me parece que sim..


----------



## rozzo (17 Set 2010 às 00:27)

Infelizmente não houve ali nenhuma célula, apenas ou "projectos" de células, ou nuvens médias, dificil distinguir só com o IV..


----------



## Fábio Silva (17 Set 2010 às 00:34)

no litoral tou convencido que sera muito complicado haver alguma animaçao


----------



## Mix (17 Set 2010 às 00:35)

rozzo disse:


> Infelizmente não houve ali nenhuma célula, apenas ou "projectos" de células, ou nuvens médias, dificil distinguir só com o IV..



Acho que eram nuvens altas.. 

Pelo menos era o que pareciam, daqui de onde estou..


----------



## Lousano (17 Set 2010 às 00:39)

Neste momento 16,9ºC... e com esta temperatura já não sei o que faço aqui acordado.


----------



## PedroAfonso (17 Set 2010 às 01:03)

19.9c 1010 hpa 75%. 
O litoral acabou por não ver nada. Venha o próximo evento.


----------



## joseoliveira (17 Set 2010 às 07:15)

Bom dia  

Amanhecer com céu quase limpo, apenas algumas nuvens altas a Este e vento a soprar fraco de NNW.

*Extremos de ontem*:
Máximos: 27.8ºC – 82% hr
Mínimos: 17.9ºC – 39% hr

De momento estão por aqui cerca de *18ºC*.


----------



## Gilmet (17 Set 2010 às 07:18)

Bom dia!

Noite pacífica e fresca, com mínima de *17,0ºC*.

De momento sigo com 17,2ºC, humidade nos 87% e vento fraco de Norte.


----------



## vitamos (17 Set 2010 às 10:30)

Bom dia!

Manhã fresca com céu encoberto. Breve chuvisco ao início da manhã.


----------



## Gilmet (17 Set 2010 às 12:51)

Céu encoberto e 20,5ºC.

Humidade nos 75% e vento fraco de ONO (292º).

1012 hPa de pressão.


----------



## mr. phillip (17 Set 2010 às 13:24)

Boa tarde!
Ainda por SM do Porto, sigo com céu muito nublado e 21.4ºC.


----------



## PedroAfonso (17 Set 2010 às 13:51)

26.2c 1009.7 hPA 69%

manhã fresca mas que tem vindo a ficar algo abafada. Alguns cumulus.


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Set 2010 às 14:44)

Por aqui muitas nuvens.

21,1ºC e vento moderado de NW.


----------



## lsalvador (17 Set 2010 às 15:18)

Em Tomar pode-se observar através da webcam a chegada de uns "castelos" muito grandes.

Desculpem mas ñ sei o termo para classificar as nuvens.


----------



## Lousano (17 Set 2010 às 15:19)

O céu está muito nublado, vento fraco de Este, 25,9ºC e 57% Hr.

Não há razão para não surgir nada aqui, mas é o que se verifica.


----------



## F_R (17 Set 2010 às 16:07)

Boas

Céu muito nublado a norte, sendo que essas nuvens estão a chegar.
Vamos ver se ainda vai dar alguma coisa.

Neste momento 28.2ºC

Mínima de 15.7ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Set 2010 às 16:49)

Estou actualmente com 20,1ºC  

A humidade encontra-se nos 77% e vento forte de NW.


----------



## Gilmet (17 Set 2010 às 18:41)

Temperatura máxima de apenas *22,0ºC*.

De momento tenho 19,5ºC, humidade nos 72% e céu muito nublado por Fractus.

Vento moderado de NO (315º) e pressão a 1011 hPa.


----------



## F_R (17 Set 2010 às 18:44)

Temperatura máxima de 28.9ºC

Agora 23.2ºC

Céu cada vez mais limpo


----------



## Rainy (17 Set 2010 às 20:28)

E aqui mais uma VEZ NADA DE NADAA

Já não vejo uma chuvada a sério á 3 meses e meio
Quando é que é a vez de Lisboa e Setubal levarem com algo, pelos vistos só para Outobro.


----------



## miguel (17 Set 2010 às 21:07)

Extremos hoje por aqui:

Mínima:*16,8ºC (7:47) *
Máxima:*26,9ºC (15:52)*

Rajada máxima: *33,8km/h (21:16)*

Agora sigo com 19,7ºC, 73%Hr, 1012,1hPa e vento fraco a moderado


----------



## Chasing Thunder (17 Set 2010 às 22:02)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 31.0ºC

T.MInima: 14.9ºC


----------



## Teles (17 Set 2010 às 23:10)

Boas, por aqui temperatura actual 17,7ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Set 2010 às 00:03)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 22,2ºC

Mín - 17,2ºC


----------



## Lousano (18 Set 2010 às 02:39)

Neste momento 16,7ºC e vento nulo.

A máxima ontem foi de 25,9ºC.


----------



## Lousano (18 Set 2010 às 09:06)

Boa dia.

O dia começou com muitas nuvens que praticamente já dissiparam.

Mínima: 14,6ºC.

Neste momento 17,9ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (18 Set 2010 às 10:52)

*Extremos de Ontem:*







---

Bom dia.

Céu _quase-encoberto_ por Cumulus, e 20,4ºC.

A mínima foi de *16,5ºC*.

Humidade nos 77%, vento a 7,2 km/h de NO (315º), e 1015 hPa de pressão.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (18 Set 2010 às 12:00)

Bom Dia

Por aqui o céu está nublado.
Só uma nota, aqui já não vejo chover decentemente desde o dia 10 de Junho.


----------



## meteo (18 Set 2010 às 13:55)

Boa tarde!


Por aqui céu muito nublado,com algumas abertas..Céu que deve limpar á tarde. A temperatura está amena,e não há vento! 
A falta de chuva não me preocupa neste momento,ainda temos muito tempo para ela vir.Afinal,ainda estamos no Verão!


----------



## Gilmet (18 Set 2010 às 15:00)

23,4ºC e céu muito nublado por Cumulus Humilis.

Humidade a 65% e vento fraco de Oeste.


----------



## miguel (18 Set 2010 às 20:32)

Boas

Extremos hoje em Setúbal:

Mínima:*17,3ºC (06:11)*
Máxima:*24,6ºC (18:25)*

Rajada máxima:*25,7km/h SW (15:21)*

Actual:
20,8ºC
70%Hr
1013,7hPa
vento fraco de W média de 7,6km/h últimos 10 minutos


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Set 2010 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 23,9ºC

Mín - 16,7ºC


----------



## Gilmet (19 Set 2010 às 02:19)

*Extremos de Ontem:*






---

De momento, 16,9ºC e vento a 13,0 km/h de N (360º).


----------



## Gilmet (19 Set 2010 às 12:02)

Bom dia.

24,2ºC no momento, tendo a mínima sido de *16,0ºC*.

Humidade nos 66% e vento a 5,8 km/h de ONO (292º).

Pressão nos 1015 hPa.


----------



## windchill (19 Set 2010 às 13:03)

Boa tarde

Alguem partilha comigo uma ténue esperança de trovoada para o litoral centro e sul esta tarde/noite? Ou será que o meu desejo está a dar cabo da minha racionalidade?!


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Set 2010 às 13:23)

windchill disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> Alguem partilha comigo uma ténue esperança de trovoada para o litoral centro e sul esta tarde/noite? Ou será que o meu desejo está a dar cabo da minha racionalidade?!



Acho que isso é tudo wishcasting.

Por aqui dia bastante quente  estou com 26,2ºC e 48%.

O vento está fraco de NE/E.


----------



## Lousano (19 Set 2010 às 13:50)

Mínima hoje de 12,1ºC.

Neste momento 29,3ºC e muitos cumulus a formarem-se na serra.


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Set 2010 às 15:37)

E lá está bem presente a dita faixa da nortada, a causadora da mortandade dos cumulos no litoral.


----------



## windchill (19 Set 2010 às 16:04)

Esta nortada que me afasta a trovoada.....


----------



## Teles (19 Set 2010 às 19:56)

Por aqui céu limpo e temperatura actual de 19,9ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (19 Set 2010 às 22:22)

Boa Noite

Extremos de hoje:

T.Máxima: 33.1ºC

T.Minima: 12.3ºC


----------



## miguel (19 Set 2010 às 22:31)

Boas

Mínima:*17,8ºC (07:23)*
Máxima:*30,8ºC (16:02)*

Rajada máxima:*20,9km/h (13:00)*

Agora:
21,8ºC
63%
1012,8hPa
vento fraco


----------



## Gilmet (19 Set 2010 às 22:34)

Máxima de *25,8ºC*.

De momento sigo com 18,5ºC e céu limpo. 81% de humidade, e 1014 hPa de pressão.


----------



## mr. phillip (19 Set 2010 às 22:46)

Boa noite!
Na despedida de SM do Porto, por aqui esteve um dia de céu pouco nublado, que é como se mantém.
Sigo com 19.4ºC, com máxima de 23.2ºC e mínima de 15.1ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Set 2010 às 00:10)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 27,3ºC

Mín - 16,7ºC


----------



## Gilmet (20 Set 2010 às 09:56)

*Extremos de Ontem:*






---

Bom dia!

Mínima de *16,8ºC*, e temperatura actual de 19,0ºC.

Humidade nos 80% e vento moderado de N (360º), nos 17,6 km/h.

1014 hPa de pressão.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (20 Set 2010 às 11:45)

Por aqui mais um dia de sol, qaundo é que as frentes vêm?


----------



## F_R (20 Set 2010 às 13:14)

Céu praticamente limpo e 27.1ºC

Mínima de 15.3ºC


----------



## Gilmet (20 Set 2010 às 13:49)

Boa tarde.

22,5ºC com céu muito nublado por Cumulus.

51% de humidade, e vento moderado de NO (315º).


----------



## F_R (20 Set 2010 às 16:48)

Dia algo abafado devida às nuvens altas que povoam o céu
27.8ºC

Máxima de 28.3ºC


----------



## HotSpot (20 Set 2010 às 19:10)

Extremos de Hoje:

*27.9 °C (14:59 UTC)*
*14.6 °C (06:56 UTC)*


----------



## Gilmet (20 Set 2010 às 19:25)

Temperatura máxima de *22,5ºC*.

De momento sigo com 19,2ºC e céu pouco nublado por Cumulus.

Vento moderado de NNO (338º), e humidade a 72%.


----------



## Rainy (20 Set 2010 às 21:28)

Aqui a noite segue fresca 

Pelos modelos pareçe que não vamos ter ainda uma frente fria em condições mas em vez, uma depressão com aguaçeiros ou seja sem generalização.


----------



## Teles (20 Set 2010 às 21:43)

Boas , por aqui não houve trovoada , mas mesmo assim deixo aqui umas fotos do céu hoje aqui:


----------



## Chasing Thunder (20 Set 2010 às 21:45)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 30.3ºC

T.Minima: 12.9ºC


----------



## miguel (20 Set 2010 às 22:12)

Boas

Extremos hoje por Setúbal:

Mínima:*16,9ºC (07:16)* e 16,4ºC perto do solo
Máxima:*27,5ºC (17:01)*

Rajada máxima: *33,8km/h SW (13:35)*

Agora:
19,4ºC
75%Hr
1015,1hPa
vento fraco


----------



## mr. phillip (20 Set 2010 às 22:27)

Boa noite!
De volta a casa (), sigo com céu limpo, vento fraco, 19.4ºC, 69%HR.
Extremos do dia e valores do resto do mês, não há, pois o raio da consola e do PC perderam os dados todos...


----------



## Lousano (20 Set 2010 às 22:34)

Boa noite.

Dia de céu pouco nublado e vento moderado durante a tarde.

Máxima: 26,9ºC

Mínima: 13,2ºC

Neste momento, vento nulo e 17,6ºC.


*Boas fotos, Teles.*


----------



## F_R (20 Set 2010 às 23:50)

Céu praticamente limpo e 17.6ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Set 2010 às 00:01)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 22,7ºC

Mín - 16,6ºC


----------



## miguel (21 Set 2010 às 00:21)

Temperaturas actuais nalgumas estações amadoras de Lisboa e margem sul:


----------



## rcjla (21 Set 2010 às 00:56)

As noites já estão mais fresquinhas.
De momento 16,3ºC,84%HR.


----------



## Gilmet (21 Set 2010 às 09:15)

Bom dia!

Noite fresca, a de hoje, com mínima de *14,9ºC*!

Por agora, 18,0ºC e 80% de humidade. Vento nulo.

Sabe bem saír à rua de camisa, e sentir o fresco da manhã.


----------



## stormy (21 Set 2010 às 09:24)

Bons dias
Ontem, pela Louriceira, o dia foi de céu pouco nublado, vento fraco de NW e a maxima foi de 24.7º...esta noite a minima foi de 12.8º
Já pela Encarnação, sigo com 20.3º, após uma minima de 17.9º, o céu está limpo e o vento é nulo.


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Set 2010 às 12:02)

Ufaaaaa noite fresca. Mínima de 15,8ºC já deu para refrescar bem nos últimos dias.

Neste momento 21,7ºC e vento fraco de N e S


----------



## F_R (21 Set 2010 às 15:04)

Algumas nuvens no céu e 28.4ºC

Mínima de 14.4ºC


----------



## miguel (21 Set 2010 às 17:21)




----------



## HotSpot (21 Set 2010 às 17:52)

Extremos de Hoje:

*26.8 °C (15:50 UTC)*
*13.5 °C (06:41 UTC)*


----------



## DRC (21 Set 2010 às 18:46)

Dia marcado pelo céu limpo, temporariamente nublado por _cumulus_ durante a tarde. Estão neste momento 23,4ºC.


----------



## F_R (21 Set 2010 às 19:11)

Alguma nuvens altas a Norte e 26.1ºC

Máxima de 28.6ºC


----------



## João Ferreira (21 Set 2010 às 20:19)

Boa noite!

Extremos de hoje:

Temperatura mínima:*16.4ºC* 

Temperatura máxima: *23.5ºC*

Agora sigo com 19.3ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (21 Set 2010 às 20:43)

Tarde amena, com máxima de *23,8ºC*.

No momento, sigo com 18,4ºC e vento fraco de NNO (338º).

Humidade nos 74% e pressão a 1017 hPa.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (21 Set 2010 às 22:04)

Boa noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 29.5ºC

T.Minima: 12.9ºC


----------



## miguel (21 Set 2010 às 22:17)

Extremos por aqui hoje:

Mínima:*16,1ºC (06:25)*
Máxima:*26,3ºC (17:26)*

Rajada máxima:*25,7km/h (14:29)*

Agora:
20,6ºC
65%Hr
1016,9hPa
vento fraco


----------



## mr. phillip (21 Set 2010 às 22:18)

Boa noite!
Dia de céu geralmente limpo, temperatura agradável e algo abafado.
De momento, sigo com 20ºC, 59%HR, 1019hpa.

Extremos do dia:

17.5ºC
24ºC.


----------



## F_R (21 Set 2010 às 23:17)

Neste momento 19.6ºC


----------



## miguel (21 Set 2010 às 23:47)

Esta promete ser uma mínima das mais frescas dos últimos meses...vou com 19,2ºC, 70%Hr, 1017,2hPa e vento nulo...a ver se fico com uma mínima da casa dos 15ºC


----------



## joseoliveira (21 Set 2010 às 23:55)

boa noite 

O céu apresenta algumas nuvens e o vento desloca-se fraco de NW.

*Extremos de 21/Set:*

Máximos: 24.6ºC - 80% hr
mínimos: 15.4ºC - 46% hr

*Actuais:* 17.1ºC - 75% hr


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Set 2010 às 00:02)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 23,3ºC

Mín - 15,6ºC


----------



## miguel (22 Set 2010 às 14:03)

Isto anda muito parado hoje!!

Mínima aqui de 16,2ºC...

Agora estou com 20,8ºC, 79%Hr, 1016,8hPa e vento fraco a moderado com um máximo até agora de 30,6km/h de SW, o céu está cada vez mais nublado por nuvens altas e algumas já grandes e médias que encobrem neste momento  o sol...


----------



## squidward (22 Set 2010 às 15:53)

por aqui houve um aumento de nebulusidade, parece querer se formar algo...aliás hoje vejo mais instabilidade por estas bandas no que naqueles dias em que se prometia muito e não deu nada.

há pouco estavam 29ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (22 Set 2010 às 16:04)

Boa tarde!
Faço minhas as palavras do Miguel relativamente ao estado do tempo, pois aqui está exactamente na mesma...
Temperatura segue nos 22.9ºC, após máxima de 24.3ºC, 58%HR, 1019hpa.


----------



## Lousano (22 Set 2010 às 16:27)

O dia está muito semelhante ao de ontem.

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco durante a manhã e muito nublado e vento moderado durante a tarde.

Extremos:

Dia 21
Max: 28,6ºC
Min: 16,1ºC

Dia 22
Max: 29,0ºC
Min: 13,1ºC

Neste momento, 23,5ºC.


----------



## Rainy (22 Set 2010 às 17:26)

Queria saber se esta frente tropical não tem nuvens baixas, é porque nas webcams das Canarias estão nuvens baixas e chove com alguma intensidade junto ao mar.


----------



## HotSpot (22 Set 2010 às 17:46)

Extremos de Hoje:

*25.8 °C (12:34 UTC)*
*13.7 °C (03:51 UTC)*


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Set 2010 às 18:24)

Rainy disse:


> Queria saber se esta frente tropical não tem nuvens baixas, é porque nas webcams das Canarias estão nuvens baixas e chove com alguma intensidade junto ao mar.



Aquilo que vês junto ao mar, possivelmente não são nuvens mais sim nevoeiro 

Fica aqui um link com webcams.

http://cic.tenerife.es/e-Traffic3/Control?act=map


----------



## AndréFrade (22 Set 2010 às 19:06)

Sigo com 20.8ºC e vento fraco.
O céu está muito nublado, para Sul está negro até.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (22 Set 2010 às 19:47)

BoaS, por aqui o céu está nublado por cirrus, a Máxima de hoje foi de 29.9ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (22 Set 2010 às 21:43)

Boa noite.

Hoje, dia de céu muito nublado/encoberto por núvens, em geral, altas.

A temperatura mínima não desceu abaixo dos *15,8ºC*, e a máxima foi de *23,5ºC*.

Por agora sigo com 18,5ºC, humidade nos 76%, vento nulo e pressão nos 1018 hPa.


----------



## miguel (22 Set 2010 às 21:55)

Extremos hoje:

Mínima:*16,2ºC (06:35)*
Máxima:*24,4ºC (16:32)*

Rajada máxima: *30,6km/h (13:17)*

Agora sigo com 19,8ºC, 72%Hr, 1017,8hPa e vento fraco quase nulo, o céu esta encoberto por nuvens altas


----------



## João Ferreira (22 Set 2010 às 22:06)

Boa noite!

Sigo com 19.1ºC.


----------



## mr. phillip (22 Set 2010 às 22:24)

Vai arrefecendo lentamente, com a temperatura nos 19.9ºC, 70%HR, 1021hpa.

Extremos do dia:

17.9ºC
24.3ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (22 Set 2010 às 23:00)

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 29.9ºC

T.MInima: 13.2ºC


----------



## F_R (22 Set 2010 às 23:17)

Extremos de hoje
Min: 14.9ºC
Máx: 28.2ºC


----------



## F_R (22 Set 2010 às 23:35)

Estas nuvens que estão a entrar vão trazer alguma chuva ou estão só de passagem?


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Set 2010 às 00:02)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 22,8ºC

Mín - 16,7ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Set 2010 às 04:09)

E chegou o Outonoooooooooooooooooo

(Adeus Verão  )


----------



## Chasing Thunder (23 Set 2010 às 09:16)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje foi de 16.2ºC, por agora estão 17.5ºC e o céu está nublado, durante a noite ainda cairam algunspingos mas que não acumularam nada.

Finalmente chegou o outono, espero que seja agora que a chuva venha para cá.


----------



## Henrique (23 Set 2010 às 10:25)

Belo dia para começar o tão desejado Outono! 
Começou à muito pouco tempo a chover fraco por Queluz. O cheiro a terra molhada depressa se vai sentindo. Vamos ver quantos mm nos são deixados hoje.


----------



## Gilmet (23 Set 2010 às 10:47)

*Extremos de Anteontem:*








*Extremos de Ontem:*






---

Bom dia!

O chão já se encontra molhado, mas de momento não chove.

Temperatura nos 19,3ºC, tendo a mínima sido de *17,4ºC*.

Humidade nos 83% e pressão a 1019 hPa. Vento fraco de OSO (248º).


----------



## AnDré (23 Set 2010 às 11:11)

Mário Barros disse:


> E chegou o Outonoooooooooooooooooo



Ping, ping...
É assim que começa o Outono por aqui.
Esperemos que seja um prenuncio de um Outono bastante húmido.

Chuviscos e 19,5ºC em Odivelas.
Vento fraco de SO.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (23 Set 2010 às 11:47)

Finalmente está a chuviscar, não muito mas é melhor que nada.


----------



## Gilmet (23 Set 2010 às 12:51)

19,9ºC actualmente. A tarde inicia-se fresca.

84% de humidade e céu encoberto.


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Set 2010 às 12:55)

Por aqui céu muito nublado e vento de sul.

Estou com 19,1ºC e 91%.


----------



## mr. phillip (23 Set 2010 às 13:30)

Boa tarde!
E eis que o Outono chega e com um dia apropriado à época...
Céu muito nublado, tendo inclusive caído já umas pingas, mas mal molharam a estrada.
Temperatura nos 23.4ºC, com 67%HR, 1019hpa.


----------



## Lousano (23 Set 2010 às 13:47)

Boa tarde.

O dia começou com céu encoberto, encontrando-se agora já com abertas e a aquecer bem.

Neste momento 25,6ºC.


----------



## Lousano (23 Set 2010 às 14:40)

Não está nada previsto para aqui, mas com 26,8º, 46% Hr e começam os cumulus começam a ganhar vida.


----------



## F_R (23 Set 2010 às 15:35)

E começou o Outono
Com alguns pingos durante a manha e uma mínima de 16.6ºC

Agora o sol vai brilhando e estão 24.1ºC


----------



## João Ferreira (23 Set 2010 às 15:53)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com 23.2ºC e céu parcialmente nublado.


----------



## HotSpot (23 Set 2010 às 16:36)

Extremos de hoje:

*25.3 °C (14:03 UTC)*
*16.8 °C (03:41 UTC)*


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Set 2010 às 16:48)

Sigo com 25.0ºC e céu pouco nublado de momento, uma aberta.
Muitas nuvens e vento fraco.
De manhã choveu fraco durante bastante tempo, pelo menos 1 hora seguida .

Vamos a ver o que a noite nos reserva ...


----------



## Vince (23 Set 2010 às 17:20)

A zona mais a sul onde nasce a convecção não tem subido de latitude, até tem baixado um pouco. 






Pode ser alguma alguma coisa chegue ao litoral centro, embora a norte elas estejam a morrer quando se aproximam, se calhar aqui sucede o mesmo. Também não tem havido actividade eléctrica relevante nas últimas horas.


----------



## lismen (23 Set 2010 às 17:49)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Setembro 2010*

Boa tarde tou a ver neste momento pelas imagens do sat 24 uma mancha nebulosa que parece querer vir para estes lados ou tou enganado?

http://www.sat24.com/Region.aspx?country=sp&sat=ir&type=loop

Abraço


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Set 2010 às 18:17)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Setembro 2010*



lismen disse:


> Boa tarde tou a ver neste momento pelas imagens do sat 24 uma mancha nebulosa que parece querer vir para estes lados ou tou enganado?
> 
> http://www.sat24.com/Region.aspx?country=sp&sat=ir&type=loop
> 
> Abraço



É verdade, vamos a ver o desenvolvimento, pode ser que roçe aqui a nossa zona !


----------



## joao henriques (23 Set 2010 às 18:18)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Setembro 2010*



lismen disse:


> Boa tarde tou a ver neste momento pelas imagens do sat 24 uma mancha nebulosa que parece querer vir para estes lados ou tou enganado?
> 
> http://www.sat24.com/Region.aspx?country=sp&sat=ir&type=loop
> 
> Abraço



parece uma celula bastante activasera que vem com força?


----------



## joao henriques (23 Set 2010 às 18:28)

Vince disse:


> A zona mais a sul onde nasce a convecção não tem subido de latitude, até tem baixado um pouco.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



penso que esta entraem força!


----------



## F_R (23 Set 2010 às 18:52)

Extremos de hoje
Mínima de 16.6ºC
Máxima de 25.1ºC

Agora 23.7ºC

Vamos ver se aquelas nuvens que se estão a aproximar do continente trazem alguma chuva.


----------



## Gerofil (23 Set 2010 às 19:02)

F_R disse:


> Vamos ver se aquelas nuvens que se estão a aproximar do continente trazem alguma chuva.



A interpretação das imagens de satélite no WunderMap denotam ausência de frio nesse sistema nebuloso, pelo que penso que se irá dissipar com o cair da noite...


----------



## joao henriques (23 Set 2010 às 19:03)

F_R disse:


> Extremos de hoje
> Mínima de 16.6ºC
> Máxima de 25.1ºC
> 
> ...



estou em s.martinho do porto e esta sol mas do lado do mar ja se aproxima umas nuvens muito escuras!sera desta que vou ficar com o carro lavado?


----------



## joao henriques (23 Set 2010 às 19:06)

Gerofil disse:


> A interpretação das imagens de satélite no WunderMap denotam ausência de frio nesse sistema nebuloso, pelo que penso que se irá dissipar com o cair da noite...



e o que pensas do satelite do sat24?


----------



## windchill (23 Set 2010 às 19:06)

A sul daquele sistema parece que algo se está a querer formar...


----------



## lismen (23 Set 2010 às 19:12)

Radar do IM






Parece me interessante esta celula esperemos bem e que não aconteça como o resto(que se dissipe)

Abraço


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Set 2010 às 19:15)

*Atenção :*

A célula já tem Bastante descargas a Oeste De lisboa !!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (23 Set 2010 às 19:17)

Acham que vêm ai alguma coisa,sonhem sonhem.


----------



## windchill (23 Set 2010 às 19:19)

Trovoada, que saudades!!!!!!!


----------



## joao henriques (23 Set 2010 às 19:20)

lismen disse:


> Radar do IM
> 
> 
> 
> ...



como a meteorologia se torna fascinante meus amigos!ate ao ultimo minuto de tocar em pleno territorio nacional esta celula não sabemos se podera ganhar força ou se desaparece tudo!eu aposto que pelo menos me vai lavar o carro que bem precisa!!!!


----------



## Gerofil (23 Set 2010 às 19:22)

andres disse:


> *Atenção :*A célula já tem Bastante descargas a Oeste De lisboa !!



*Correcto.* Obviamente retiro o que tinha dito há poucos minutos... 

*DESCARGAS ELÉCTRICAS NOS ÚLTIMOS 30 MINUTOS:*





CopyRight@ImapWeather


----------



## Gilmet (23 Set 2010 às 19:23)

andres disse:


> *Atenção :*
> 
> A célula já tem Bastante descargas a Oeste De lisboa !!



Perdão?












---

Céu encoberto e 20,5ºC. Máxima de *22,3ºC*.


----------



## Geiras (23 Set 2010 às 19:23)

Gerofil disse:


> *Correcto.* Obviamente retiro o que tinha dito há poucos minutos...



huhu e digam me uma coisa, acham que sobra alguma coisa para o litoral ?


----------



## meteo (23 Set 2010 às 19:24)

A culpa desta ansiedade pelas trovoadas é da falta dela nos ultimos meses no litoral Centro 

Vou correr a ver se vejo alguma coisa para o mar!


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Set 2010 às 19:26)

Gilmet disse:


> Perdão?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tal como eu e o Gerofil referimos :


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Set 2010 às 19:27)

meteo disse:


> A culpa desta ansiedade pelas trovoadas é da falta dela nos ultimos meses no litoral Centro
> 
> Vou correr a ver se vejo alguma coisa para o mar!



Eu próprio já avisto céu negro a Oeste


----------



## joao henriques (23 Set 2010 às 19:28)

Gerofil disse:


> *Correcto.* Obviamente retiro o que tinha dito há poucos minutos...
> 
> *DESCARGAS ELÉCTRICAS NOS ÚLTIMOS 30 MINUTOS:*
> 
> ...



em que site posso ver estas descargas?


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Set 2010 às 19:30)

joao henriques disse:


> em que site posso ver estas descargas?




http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/rayos


----------



## Vince (23 Set 2010 às 19:30)

Sim, apareceram na última actualização da AEMET tb 
De qualquer forma o CAPE desaparece a partir das 22/00h


----------



## Gilmet (23 Set 2010 às 19:32)

andres disse:


> Tal como eu e o Gerofil referimos :



Interessante a discrepância entre os mapas. Não tinha visto esse. Obrigado pelo esclarecimento.

20,1ºC e 79% de humidade. 8,6 km/h de OSO (248º).


----------



## windchill (23 Set 2010 às 19:34)

Ao longe para W/SW já avisto o topo de algumas nuvens convectivas..... vamos a ver como evoluem. 
A norte das mesmas predominancia de nuvens médias e altas.


----------



## Gerofil (23 Set 2010 às 19:46)

Imagem de satélite às 18h45:





CopyRight@SATREP


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Set 2010 às 19:48)

O céu negro aproxima-se e o cheiro a terra molhada ...


----------



## Geiras (23 Set 2010 às 19:50)

andres disse:


> O céu negro aproxima-se e o cheiro a terra molhada ...



uma coisa tenho a certeza...se der em alguma coisa será por muito pouco tempo e ficará a cheirar a POUCO! como sempre..


----------



## windchill (23 Set 2010 às 19:54)

Já vi um relâmpago para W/NW!!!


----------



## jpmartins (23 Set 2010 às 19:55)

Trovoadapower disse:


> uma coisa tenho a certeza...se der em alguma coisa será por muito pouco tempo e ficará a cheirar a POUCO! como sempre..



Se quiser podemos trocar de localização, não importava nada de ter esse pouco
Queremos fotos


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Set 2010 às 19:55)

windchill disse:


> Já vi um relâmpago para W/NW!!!



Exelentes noticias !

20.8ºC e céu negro a caminhar ...


----------



## Vince (23 Set 2010 às 19:56)

A única coisa activa é o que está marcado com circulo. 








Será preciso sorte para que aquilo se mantenha com o evoluir da noite ou que as outras mais a sul e oeste se desenvolvam mais, não tem aspecto disso, mas .... quem sabe.


----------



## Geiras (23 Set 2010 às 19:56)

jpmartins disse:


> Se quiser podemos trocar de localização, não importava nada de ter esse pouco



nao nao nao!!! xD
é pouco mas sabe bem! acabei de avistar ja 1 ou 2 relâmpagos no meio da escuridão huhuh


----------



## joao henriques (23 Set 2010 às 19:59)

Vince disse:


> A única coisa activa é o que está marcado com circulo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



espero que estejas enganado!queria o carro lavado esta noite!


----------



## lismen (23 Set 2010 às 19:59)

Comparando estas 2 imagens parece que esta a ganhar intensidade o que acham?
E fica também uma foto tirada a meia hora do terraço


----------



## JoãoPT (23 Set 2010 às 20:02)

Parece mentira.. 

Quem diria que é hoje que vamos ser brindados com a festa, eu já tenho tudo preparado, talvez esteja a pôr a carroça à frente dos burros, mas já vejo relâmpagos a Oeste e a aproximação da célula, veremos o que nos calha.. Parece estar a ganhar força, e também que estão a nascer umas novas células abaixo desta... 

Sigo com 23ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## HotSpot (23 Set 2010 às 20:03)

Até que enfim o detector do Lightning se torna útil 

Sigam em: http://tempoemcorroios.com/


----------



## HotSpot (23 Set 2010 às 20:07)

O www.blitzortung.org embora ainda com muito má cobertura para Portugal, também mostra os ditos:


----------



## Teles (23 Set 2010 às 20:12)

Boas , algumas fotos tiradas hoje:


----------



## Rainy (23 Set 2010 às 20:13)

Mas que BOM finalmente algo para nós, estou desejoso.
Mas é estranho que tenha mudado de trajectoria derepente, á tarde tava a ir para norte e de-repente ao final do dia virou de trajectoria.


----------



## Geiras (23 Set 2010 às 20:13)

JFPT disse:


> Parece mentira..
> 
> Quem diria que é hoje que vamos ser brindados com a festa, eu já tenho tudo preparado, talvez esteja a pôr a carroça à frente dos burros, mas já vejo relâmpagos a Oeste e a aproximação da célula, veremos o que nos calha.. Parece estar a ganhar força, e também que estão a nascer umas novas células abaixo desta...
> 
> Sigo com 23ºC e vento fraco.



exactamente! subi ao telhado (sei que é perigoso mas as descargas ainda estão longe por isso no problm) e já avistei mais uns quantos clarões ^^

mas como já disseram por aí com o cair da noite irá perder intensidade e daí dissipar-se-à ...


----------



## JoãoPT (23 Set 2010 às 20:18)

O Lightning já avista relâmpagos de dois lados para SW e NW, por aqui ainda mal se vê..


----------



## HotSpot (23 Set 2010 às 20:21)

JFPT disse:


> O Lightning já avista relâmpagos de dois lados para SW e NW, por aqui ainda mal se vê..



Segundo o boltek dele parece que a célula kaput


----------



## AnDré (23 Set 2010 às 20:23)

Para já, em Odivelas, muita nebulosidade, mas com pouco interesse.
19,5ºC e vento fraco de SO.


----------



## joao henriques (23 Set 2010 às 20:24)

HotSpot disse:


> Segundo o boltek dele parece que a célula kaput



adeus trovoadas


----------



## JoãoPT (23 Set 2010 às 20:30)

HotSpot disse:


> Segundo o boltek dele parece que a célula kaput



Agora segundo relatou ele.. também já não viu mais relâmpagos, atrás desta célula parece estar a crescer outra, mais me parece que o que vamos apanhar é mais "Sol de pouca dura", não há condições para manter estas células durante muito tempo activas, apesar de onde passarem a chuva e trovoada poder ser bastante intensa, mas durante pouco tempo..


----------



## Aspvl (23 Set 2010 às 20:35)

Não desanimem o EUCLID e o IMapWeather ainda vêem muitas descargas eléctricas.


----------



## HotSpot (23 Set 2010 às 20:37)

Aspvl disse:


> Não desanimem o EUCLID e o IMapWeather ainda vêem muitas descargas eléctricas.



Pois...mas têm algum atraso. Ainda estão a aparecer as descargas de à pouco.

Em tempo real só no boltek ou no blitzortung. Se estes 2 param de registar descargas é porque acabou...

Mas vamos continuar atentos até porque é interessante a rotação atrás da célula que se desvaneceu...


----------



## Geiras (23 Set 2010 às 20:37)

Aspvl disse:


> Não desanimem o EUCLID e o IMapWeather ainda vêem muitas descargas eléctricas.



mal empregadas células...se fosse no interior rebentava tudo... 
ha descargas eléctricas mas fica tudo pelo mar..nada entra aqui no litoral centro


----------



## Aspvl (23 Set 2010 às 20:53)

Perdi a esperança as células estão todas a dissipar-se


----------



## AnDré (23 Set 2010 às 21:02)

Começou agora a pingar na zona norte de Odivelas.
Trovoada é que ainda não vi nenhuma.

Imagem de radar das 19h30 UTC (20:30)


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Set 2010 às 21:15)

Aqui tá a pingar.

19,3ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## meteo (23 Set 2010 às 21:21)

Vi há 1 hora atrás 5 relampagos para Oeste,no mar..Mas tão longe,que nem se ouviu o trovão. E de repente morreu a célula...
Há uns dias era no interior,agora 100 km para o lado do mar...


----------



## meteo (23 Set 2010 às 21:24)

Agora sim ouvi um trovão!! 

E começa a chover...


----------



## Vince (23 Set 2010 às 21:28)

Confirmo, chove fraco e um grande trovão, seguido de outro mais longe.


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Set 2010 às 21:29)

Por aqui também ouvi a trovoada.

0,2 mm e 19,4ºC.


----------



## Geiras (23 Set 2010 às 21:30)

Vince disse:


> Confirmo, chove fraco e um grande trovão, seguido de outro mais longe.



WTF?? já me estao a deixar contente e com esperanças outra vez? 

por Sesimbra continua céu muito nublado mas por enquanto fica só por aí...
vamos ver o que nos reservam as proximas horas


----------



## AnDré (23 Set 2010 às 21:31)

Também o vi e ouvi.
E agora mesmo deu outro.

Vai chovendo aqui.


----------



## meteo (23 Set 2010 às 21:32)

ELAH este foi mesmo aqui em cima!!  
3ºagora! Sempre muito perto..Parece que chegou a festa.


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Set 2010 às 21:33)

*TROVOADAAAAAAAAAAA*
Acabei de ouvir um trovão, vem aí malta !


----------



## Geiras (23 Set 2010 às 21:34)

Estão me a meter invejaaa


----------



## Geiras (23 Set 2010 às 21:34)

andres disse:


> *TROVOADAAAAAAAAAAA*
> Acabei de ouvir um trovão, vem aí malta !



estranho...só eu é que nao consigo ouvir nada :S


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Set 2010 às 21:35)

Trovoadapower disse:


> estranho...só eu é que nao consigo ouvir nada :S



Um conselho, vai para a rua, assim ouves


----------



## NunoBrito (23 Set 2010 às 21:35)

Quem espera sempre alcança!

Aqui já cai águinha e traz como companhia a bela da trovoada.
São uns atrás dos outros.

Yeesssss


----------



## Geiras (23 Set 2010 às 21:36)

andres disse:


> Um conselho, vai para a rua, assim ouves



tenho a janela toda aberta... :S


----------



## NunoBrito (23 Set 2010 às 21:37)

Actual: Máxima: Mínima: Média: 
Temperatura: 19.5 °C  21.8 °C  17.9 °C  19.4 °C  
Ponto orvalho: 18.2 °C  18.7 °C  15.4 °C  17.0 °C  
Humidade: 92% 93% 77% 86% 
Velocidade do vento: 4.8km/h /  9.7km/h  - 3.2km/h  
Rajada de vento: 9.7km/h /  12.9km/h  - - 
Vento: ESTE - - SUL 
Pressão: 1017.5hPa  1019.5hPa  1016.8hPa  - 
Precipitação: 0.8mm


----------



## meteo (23 Set 2010 às 21:38)

Trovoadapower disse:


> tenho a janela toda aberta... :S



Estão mais a Norte.Estão a entrar aqui pelo Tejo,pelo menos já vi 2 relampagos aqui mesmo por cima/ligeiramente á frente.


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Set 2010 às 21:39)

meteo disse:


> Estão mais a Norte.Estão a entrar aqui pelo Tejo,pelo menos já vi 2 trovões aqui mesmo por cima/ligeiramente á frente.



Exacto, vamos ver o que calha aqui !


----------



## Geiras (23 Set 2010 às 21:39)

meteo disse:


> Estão mais a Norte.Estão a entrar aqui pelo Tejo,pelo menos já vi 2 trovões aqui mesmo por cima/ligeiramente á frente.



estou em Sesimbra como quem diz...estou no concelho..mais especifico na Quinta do Conde que fica mais pertinho de Lisboa 
pode ser que também entre qualquer coisa para aqui


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Set 2010 às 21:41)

Começou a chover e trovões de longe...
LINDO !


----------



## Rainy (23 Set 2010 às 21:42)

Já vi e ouvi 3 relampagos ums deles era um raio de nuvem para nuvem mesmo aqui por cima.

Estou mesmo contente á muito que não via uma trovoada.


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Set 2010 às 21:46)

0,6 mm e 19,2ºC.

Vento fraco.


----------



## Henrique (23 Set 2010 às 21:46)

Já cá conto 6 relâmpagos! 

Hr 88%
20,4ºC


----------



## squidward (23 Set 2010 às 21:46)

eu continuo a ver passar navios... só para terem uma ideia já não vejo nem oiço uma trovoada desde ABRIL.


----------



## Geiras (23 Set 2010 às 21:46)

Boas noticias, começou agora a pingar ^^
por enquanto ainda nao ouvi trovão nenhum...


----------



## AnDré (23 Set 2010 às 21:47)

Vai chovendo...
Para já 1mm. (1,2mm na Davis aqui ao lado)

A trovoada é que parece ter acabado.


----------



## snowstorm (23 Set 2010 às 21:49)

Chove franco em vila Franca de Xira. Trovões não ouvi, mas senti algo na corrente eléctrica LOL


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Set 2010 às 21:51)

E já atingi 1 mm. Desde dia 10 de Junho que não tinha 1 mm ou mais.

Estou com 19.1ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Geiras (23 Set 2010 às 21:54)

YEEEEEEEYY TROVOADA ouve se ao longe


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Set 2010 às 21:55)

Trovoadapower disse:


> YEEEEEEEYY TROVOADA ouve se ao longe



Aqui também !

Chove moderadamente já !

*Edit: TROVOADA CADA VEZ MAIS FREQUENTE !*


----------



## JoãoPT (23 Set 2010 às 21:57)

Por aqui já chove moderado e oiço alguns trovões muito ao longe mas oiço!


----------



## Geiras (23 Set 2010 às 21:57)

andres disse:


> Aqui também !
> 
> Chove moderadamente já !
> 
> *Edit: TROVOADA CADA VEZ MAIS FREQUENTE !*



por aqui também já vai chovendo mais que ha 10 minutos atras...


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Set 2010 às 21:58)

Chuva moderada a cair e trovoadas frequentes, embora ainda longe 
Vento fraco e 19.1ºC.

P.S : *Este foi forte !*


----------



## João Ferreira (23 Set 2010 às 22:00)

Boa noite

Por aquí sigo com 18.7ºC e chove fraco!


----------



## miguel (23 Set 2010 às 22:01)

Aqui de Setúbal vi relâmpagos a pouco mas a mais de 20 minutos que parou!! a chuva ainda é zero!! mas vai chegar a chuva


----------



## meteo (23 Set 2010 às 22:02)

andres disse:


> Chuva moderada a cair e trovoadas frequentes, embora ainda longe
> Vento fraco e 19.1ºC.
> 
> P.S : *Este foi forte !*



Isso é onde,Montijo,Atalaia? 
É que aqui já não há nada.


----------



## Geiras (23 Set 2010 às 22:03)

aqui chove moderadamente mas trovoada so ao longe


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Set 2010 às 22:04)

meteo disse:


> Isso é onde,Montijo,Atalaia?
> É que aqui já não há nada.



Atalaia, a 2.5km do montijo 
Mesmo assim, chuva moderada e trovoadas ao longe ...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (23 Set 2010 às 22:05)

Boa Noite

Vocês ai têm sempre sorte, e eu cá nada de nada


----------



## Geiras (23 Set 2010 às 22:06)

deixei de ouvir trovoes e chove cada vez mais!!


----------



## Gilmet (23 Set 2010 às 22:07)

*2,1mm* acumulados, e 19,0ºC.

87% de humidade.


----------



## mr. phillip (23 Set 2010 às 22:11)

Finalmente o tópico animou... o que uma chuvinha faz...
Por aqui vai chovendo certinho, embora ainda não tenha acumulado, e até ver não dei conta de trovoada...
Sigo com 20.7ºC, 81%HR, 1019hpa.


----------



## Aspvl (23 Set 2010 às 22:13)

Estou no centro de Lisboa e chove moderadamente mas ainda não ouvi um único trovão


----------



## Geiras (23 Set 2010 às 22:14)

Chove moderadamente a forte..


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Set 2010 às 22:16)

Chove muito agora, e alcançei para já 0.5mm.


----------



## JoãoPT (23 Set 2010 às 22:16)

Agora chove bem aqui, mas nada de relâmpagos até agora..


----------



## miguel (23 Set 2010 às 22:18)

Finalmente a chuva chegou a Setúbal, mas ainda não registei nada, temperatura de 19,9ºC e humidade de 85%

Em tempo real:
http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## meteo (23 Set 2010 às 22:18)

1,6 mm acumulados em Oeiras...Agora já não chove.


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Set 2010 às 22:22)

Chove bastante, 1.0 mm alcançado .


----------



## Geiras (23 Set 2010 às 22:24)

continua a chover moderadamente!!


----------



## trepkos (23 Set 2010 às 22:24)

andres disse:


> Chove bastante, 1.0 mm alcançado .



Andres, se chove tanto, porque é que só tens 1 mm acumulado?


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Set 2010 às 22:25)

trepkos disse:


> Andres, se chove tanto, porque é que só tens 1 mm acumulado?



Chove bastante relativamente 
Voces perceberam ...

Continuação de chuva moderada, e sim, chove bem !


----------



## Geiras (23 Set 2010 às 22:28)

andres disse:


> Chove bastante relativamente
> Voces perceberam ...
> 
> Continuação de chuva moderada, e sim, chove bem !



eu percebi! xD até porque aqui também já esta a chover bastante ha algum tempo


----------



## Lightning (23 Set 2010 às 22:29)

Agora sim, caput. 

Em resumo este início de noite:

Comecei a avistar os primeiros relâmpagos para os lados de Lisboa, deviam de ser mais ou menos umas 8 e tal. Fui rapidamente para o meu posto de observação, um prédio de 9 andares com terraço e vista para todos os pontos cardeais. 

Levei máquina fotográfica e de filmar atrás e fui seguindo o detector e informando-me sobre como estava o satélite. Vi mais relâmpagos, inclusivo ficou mais ou menos uma hora sem nada, até que fui à rua ao café, e quando estava no meio da rua surgiu um relâmpago grande que rasgou o céu de ponta a ponta. Mais tarde ainda vi e neste caso também ouvi mais 2 relâmpagos / trovões. Ainda tentei apanhar alguma coisa mas depois começou a chover e foi altura de recolher. 

Valeu a pena pelos 7 ou 8 relâmpagos que vi e trovões que ouvi, enfim mais oportunidades virão... 

P.S.: O pico registado no detector Boltek foi de 26 descargas por minuto às 21:35h.

Este evento serviu para ir para arquivo e ajudar a fazer novos ajustes e calibrações no detector. 



Chove moderado agora. 19,9ºC e 98% HR. O pluviómetro quase de certeza que não vai registar nada,, porque já está parado há muito tempo.


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Set 2010 às 22:32)

Registados 1.5mm para já, e a chuva moderada continua !
O vento está a aumentar um pouco de intensidade !


----------



## mr. phillip (23 Set 2010 às 22:33)

Lightning disse:


> Agora sim, caput.
> 
> Em resumo este início de noite:
> 
> ...




É bom que registe porque a chuva, para não variar, está a cair mais do outro lado, e tou mesmo a ver que o meu não vai marcar nada, por isso vou-me fiar nos teus valores... mas pela chuva que tem caído, pelo menos 1mm já deveria ter contabilizado...

Extremos do dia:

18.8ºC
25.2ºC.


----------



## Aspvl (23 Set 2010 às 22:36)

O Accuweather só agora é que está a prever trovoada...


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Set 2010 às 22:37)

2mm acumulados e a rua alagada.
Muito bom.
18.8ºC, mas WindCill de 16.

PS: O vento está moderado com rajadas e 2.5mm acumulados !!


----------



## Geiras (23 Set 2010 às 22:42)

O vento começou a dar sinal de vida, continua a chover moderado, e pareceu me ouvir qualquer coisita...


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Set 2010 às 22:47)

Trovoadapower disse:


> O vento começou a dar sinal de vida, continua a chover moderado, e pareceu me ouvir qualquer coisita...



Isso é que já é mais dificil, trovoada agora, diria até impossivel ...
A chuva continua, com 2.5mm acumulados e vento moderado com rajadas...

E Pronto, agora a chuva continuar a cair, e acabou-se tudo 
Resumindo :

- Chuva moderada, trovoadas frequentes, embora longe, embora também uns trovões perto, 2.5mm acumulados, algum vento ...

Muito bom


----------



## Geiras (23 Set 2010 às 22:48)

Vento moderado e chuva a diminuir de intensidade mas ainda moderada...
Ja valeu muito a pena


----------



## miguel (23 Set 2010 às 22:50)

Aqui trovoada praticamente ninguém deu por ela... a chuva acumulada até agora é de 2,2mm com um rain rate máximo de 5,8mm/h


----------



## meteo (23 Set 2010 às 22:54)

Por aqui,a festa começou com 3 trovões muito perto,e acabou com chuva moderada. 
1 bom dia de Outono este.


Interessante,uma estação que acompanhei Agosto e inicio de Setembro sempre com temperaturas máximas baixas,sempre inferiores à estação de Torres Vedras,do I.M.
E hoje teve máxima de *27,3 ºC* Essa estação é a de Silveira,perto de Santa Cruz. 

http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=ILISBOAT3


----------



## Geiras (23 Set 2010 às 22:56)

e pronto...acabou! ainda chove mas muito fraco. céu a limpar a Oeste


----------



## Vince (23 Set 2010 às 23:12)

até às 23h00


----------



## miguel (23 Set 2010 às 23:29)

Por aqui depois da chuva ficou vento moderado a rajada maior até agora foi de 37,0km/h...a média nos últimos 10minutos é de 21,1m/h

Precipitação acumulada total de *3,4mm* e um rain rate máximo de 9,8mm/h (22:55)


----------



## miguel (23 Set 2010 às 23:51)

Facto muito curioso que reparei agora foi na queda abrupta da pressão atmosférica no espaço de meia hora mas principalmente entre as 22.50 e as 23h em que desceu em 10 minutos dos 1016,8hPa para os 1014,8hPa 

Aqui fica o Gráfico com a linha vermelha a da temperatura e a cinzenta da pressão:




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Set 2010 às 00:02)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 21,1ºC

Mín - 17,8ºC

Precipitação - 1,4 mm


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Set 2010 às 00:32)

*Verão de 2010: Queluz não teve um dia de chuva (> 1mm)*



> Segundo os dados da Estação Meteorológica de Queluz, o verão deste ano na cidade não teve um dia de chuva (> 1mm). A temperatura mais alta registada em 2010 foi no dia 26 de Julho de 2010, onde o termómetro registou 38,0ºC. A temperatura mais baixa foi 13,3ºC no dia 25 de Junho.
> 
> Segundo o resumo de verão de 2010 da Estação Meteorológica, em 94 dias houve 60 dias em que a temperatura esteve acima dos 25ºC, 28 dias em que esteve acima dos 30ºC e 7 dias em que esteve acima dos 35ºC.
> 
> ...


----------



## AnDré (24 Set 2010 às 00:41)

Aqui acumulei 2mm, mas deve ter ficado muito perto dos 3, visto a Davis ao meu lado ter acumulado 2,8mm.

Alguns dados das estações do IM na grande Lisboa:












Descargas eléctricas registadas pelo IM:


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Set 2010 às 00:44)

AnDré disse:


> Descargas eléctricas registadas pelo IM:



Comportamento da pressão durante o evento.


----------



## joseoliveira (24 Set 2010 às 00:49)

Boa noite 

Alguma precipitação desde as 21H00 de ontem a quebrar a rotina de muitos dias sem grandes alterações; não foi muito além de uma meia hora e a mesma fez-se acompanhar de vento entre fraco a moderado de Oeste.

De momento a noite permanece calma e sem precipitação.

A temperatura ronda os *18ºC*.


----------



## Gilmet (24 Set 2010 às 07:18)

Bom dia.

A manhã inicia-se fresca, com 16,3ºC na actualidade, e mínima de *15,9ºC*.

Está nevoeiro.

Vento nulo.


----------



## AndréFrade (24 Set 2010 às 08:21)

De momento sigo com 17.3ºC e bastante nevoeiro .


----------



## JoãoPT (24 Set 2010 às 10:14)

Bom dia, após uma madrugada calma, e com 17,4ºC de mínima, sigo com céu pouco nublado e 21ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (24 Set 2010 às 12:43)

22,5ºC por agora, e 66% de humidade.

O céu encontra-se repleto de Cumulus Mediocris.

Vento fraco de Oeste.


----------



## João Ferreira (24 Set 2010 às 15:47)

Boas!

Sigo com 23.1ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## meteo (24 Set 2010 às 15:55)

E não é que está calor? 25.2ºC em Oeiras,com céu pouco nublado.
O vento é fraco.


----------



## F_R (24 Set 2010 às 17:14)

Ontem para estes lados mais uma vez não se passou nada
A mínima foi de 16.3ºC

Agora estão26.0ºC

A máxima foi de 27.3ºC

Estão se a aproximar algumas nuvens de SW será de esperar algo?


----------



## HotSpot (24 Set 2010 às 17:22)

Extremos de Hoje:

*26.3 °C (15:58 UTC)*
*14.2 °C (06:37 UTC)*

Precipitação Ontem:

*2.6 mm*

Fica um gráfico da descida da pressão na altura em que a célula passou aqui pela zona.






Este fenómeno já tinha sido referido pelo Mário e o Miguel.

*Pico Mínimo de Pressão do Evento (Hora):*

Parede: 21H50
Oeiras: 21H55
Queluz: 22H00
Cais Sodré: 22H20
Moita: 22H50
Setúbal: 23H00


----------



## AndréFrade (24 Set 2010 às 17:27)

F_R disse:


> Ontem para estes lados mais uma vez não se passou nada
> A mínima foi de 16.3ºC
> 
> Agora estão26.0ºC
> ...



Não me parece, mas ... 
-----
Sigo com 26.9ºC e com o céu a encobrir-se progressivamente .


----------



## Lousano (24 Set 2010 às 18:55)

Boa tarde.

O dia foi de céu parcialmente nublado, com vento fraco durante a manhã e moderado durante a tarde. Chegou a chuviscar durante a madrugada.

Max: 25,1ºC
Min: 15,4ºC

Neste momento 20,5ºC


----------



## Gilmet (24 Set 2010 às 19:17)

Temperatura máxima de *23,2ºC*.

De momento sigo com 19,4ºC, humidade nos 76% e céu muito nublado por um mix de núvens altas, médias e baixas.

Vento fraco de ONO (292º).


----------



## miguel (24 Set 2010 às 21:02)

Extremos hoje:

Mínima:*16,9ºC (07:26)*
Máxima:*25,3ºC (12:53)*

Precipitação:*0,2mm*

Rajada máxima:*29,0km/h (18:29)*

Agora:
20,3ºC
71%Hr
1015,7hPa
vento fraco


----------



## Teles (24 Set 2010 às 21:14)

Boas, deixo aqui algumas fotos tiradas hoje começando por uma do nascer do sol:




da parte da manha:








Muito curiosa esta foto foi tirada quase ao fim da tarde virada para Este , está escura para se ver o pormenor:




As restantes foram tiradas ao por do sol:


----------



## Gilmet (24 Set 2010 às 22:12)

A noite segue fresca, com 17,4ºC e 77% de humidade.

Vento moderado de NNO (338º).


----------



## DRC (24 Set 2010 às 22:13)

*Extremos de 23 Setembro 2010*

*Mínima:* 18,1ºC pelas 06h03
*Máxima:* 25,6ºC pelas 15h06

*Extremos de 24 Setembro 2010*

*Mínima:* 16,9ºC pelas 06h11
*Máxima:* 24,6ºC pelas 15h14

*Condições actuais:*

*Temperatura: *18,1ºC
*Humidade:* 73%
*Pressão: *1014,9 hPa
*Estado do tempo:* Céu pouco nublado


----------



## joseoliveira (25 Set 2010 às 00:22)

boa noite 

Foi um dia interessante quanto às formas da nebulosidade e o cenário foi muito parecido com o apresentado pelas fotos muito boas postadas pelo Teles, apesar da distância!

De momento o céu apresenta nebulosidade essencialmente alta por Cirrostratus e Cirrocumulus, vento em geral fraco vindo de Norte e a temperatura ronda os *17ºC*.


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Set 2010 às 00:24)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 23,3ºC

Mín - 16,7ºC

Precipitação - 0,2 mm


----------



## JoãoPT (25 Set 2010 às 00:41)

Sigo com 19,2ºC, noite fresca.

O dia foi quente e com o céu interessante a apresentar uma mistura de nuvens das mais baixas às mais altas.

O céu agora está espectacular, com a Lua a iluminar as poucas nuvens médias e altas que parcialmente encobrem o céu.


----------



## joseoliveira (25 Set 2010 às 03:17)

A madrugada prossegue com céu pouco nublado por Cumulus fractus ao sabor do vento fraco de NNW.

De momento a temperatura está nos *16ºC*.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (25 Set 2010 às 07:59)

Bom Dia

Extremos de Ontém:

T.Máxima: 30.1ºC

T.Minima: 13.7ºC

Hoje a Minima foi de 13.0ºC.


----------



## mr. phillip (25 Set 2010 às 10:27)

Bom dia!
Hoje o céu apresenta-se pouco nublado, e está fresco para o que é normal para esta hora...
Destaco ainda o vento moderado que se vai fazendo sentir.
Sigo assim com 19.3ºC, 51%HR, 1017hpa.
A mínima esta noite foi de 17.2ºC.

Extremos de ontem:

17.5ºC
25.4ºC.


----------



## miguel (25 Set 2010 às 11:08)

Bom dia!

Aqui a mínima ficou pelos 16,7ºC...

Agora sigo com um bonito dia de sol e 20,1ºC, 56%Hr, 104,4hPa o vento sopra fraco por vezes moderado tendo tido até agora uma rajada máxima de 33,8km/h


----------



## Gilmet (25 Set 2010 às 11:48)

*Extremos de Ontem:*







---

Bom dia.

A temperatura acabou por estagnar, tendo a mínima não descido abaixo dos *15,5ºC*.

De momento sigo com 19,0ºC, humidade nos 52% e vento fraco de Norte.

1015 hPa de pressão.


----------



## Gilmet (25 Set 2010 às 14:01)

*19,5ºC* é a máxima do dia até ao momento. Já sentia saudades desta frescura.

19,1ºC no momento, com vento moderado a forte de Norte.

Humidade nos 51%.


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Set 2010 às 14:02)

Sem dúvida tá um dia fresco e ventoso por aqui 

Estou com 19,3ºC e vento moderado de NW.


----------



## JoãoPT (25 Set 2010 às 14:18)

Boa tarde.

Por aqui a mínima ficou nos 18,6ºC.

De momento sigo já com 26ºC, céu pouco nublado por Cirrus, e vento fraco, soprando por vezes moderado.


----------



## lismen (25 Set 2010 às 17:05)

Boa tarde segundo a imagem de satelite do sat24 parece tar ali formar algo ao pe da costa ou tou enganado?


----------



## lismen (25 Set 2010 às 17:10)

Neste momento céu muito nublado por Lisboa com algumas abertas

*Dados actuais*

Temperatura 22ºC
Vento NW 30km h
Humidade 49%
Pressao 1013

Abraço


----------



## Gilmet (25 Set 2010 às 19:12)

17,2ºC e vento nos 41,3 km/h. Estou com uma média de 30,9 km/h.

Humidade nos 71% e wind chill entre os 15ºC e os 16ºC.

Um anoitecer já mais Outonal.


----------



## HotSpot (25 Set 2010 às 19:39)

Extremos de Hoje:

*24.4 °C (14:06 UTC)*
*15.8 °C (00:06 UTC)*

A máxima de hoje é a mais baixa para os últimos 3 anos em Setembro.

A anterior era 24.7ºC em 11/09/2008


----------



## Gilmet (25 Set 2010 às 21:15)

Máxima de *19,8ºC*. Não chegar aos 20ºC em Setembro, é um facto notável.

Mas como nada é perfeito, a queda de temperatura em função do anoitecer, não foi duradoura. Estagnei nos 16,9ºC.

Humidade nos 74% e vento fraco de ONO (292º), sendo que atingiu os *47,7 km/h* ao final da tarde.


----------



## miguel (25 Set 2010 às 22:25)

Extremos hoje:

Mínima:*16,7ºC (04:23)*
Máxima:*23,6ºC (14:59)* 

Rajada máxima: *33,8km/h (10:09)*

Agora sigo com 18,0ºC, 67%Hr, 1012,4hPa e vento fraco


----------



## Lousano (25 Set 2010 às 22:48)

Boa noite.

O dia foi de céu pouco nublado, com vento fraco durante a manhã e vento moderado durante a tarde.

Max: 26,3ºC
Min: 10,6ºC

Prepara-se mais uma noite fresca, com 14,4ºC actuais e ainda com vento fraco.


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Set 2010 às 00:01)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 19,4ºC

Mín - 15,6ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (26 Set 2010 às 00:17)

Boa noite!
Dia mais fresco, e que bem soube com céu geralmente pouco nublado...
Sigo agora com 18.5ºC, 67%HR, 1013hpa.

Extremos do dia:

17.2ºC
22.6ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (26 Set 2010 às 00:56)

*Extremos de Ontem:*







---

Por agora sigo com 16,6ºC e 82% de humidade. Pressão a 1013 hPa.


----------



## JoãoPT (26 Set 2010 às 02:30)

Após um dia um pouco mais fresco, tendo a máxima ficado pelos *26ºC*, sigo com 19,1ºC e uma noite calma.


----------



## DRC (26 Set 2010 às 09:57)

Mínima de *16,2ºC* esta madrugada pela Póvoa de Santa Iria.

Neste momento estão 18,4ºC, 74% de humidade relativa e o vento sopra fraco a 4,3 km/h de Norte.


----------



## miguel (26 Set 2010 às 11:51)

Mínima de 16,9ºC e não a meio de ter menos que estes valores!

Agora um belo dia de sol céu limpo e 22,8ºC, 54%, 1011,9hpa e vento a soprar fraco... um belo dia para passeio e não fica por aqui!! toda a semana que vem é mais do mesmo...


----------



## Gilmet (26 Set 2010 às 12:11)

Bom dia.

A temperatura mínima acabou por não descer abaixo dos *15,6ºC*.

De momento, sigo já com 19,3ºC, e céu muito nublado por Cumulus.

Humidade nos 67% e vento moderado a forte do quadrante Oeste.


----------



## mr. phillip (26 Set 2010 às 12:12)

Bom dia!
Céu limpo, vento fraco, e mínima que teima em não baixar, como diz, e bem o Miguel... Já anda boa parte parte do país com mínimas abaixo dos 11ºC, 12ºC, e aqui... 17.2ºC...
De momento, 22ºC, 50%HR, 1014hpa, UV6.


----------



## F_R (26 Set 2010 às 12:55)

Mínima já baixa esta noite com 12.5ºC

Neste momento 23.9ºC


----------



## miguel (26 Set 2010 às 13:56)

Dia muito agradável, sigo com céu completamente limpo e 25,1ºC


----------



## AnDré (26 Set 2010 às 14:24)

Céu pouco nublado, vento fraco a moderado de NO e 21,8ºC.
A mínima foi de 15,2ºC.

Cenário pouco folgante ao nível meteorológico, mas que infelizmente parece querer manter-se nos próximos dias.


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Set 2010 às 14:51)

Mais um dia tipicamente outonal por aqui.

Estou com 20,3ºC e vento moderado de NW.


----------



## miguel (26 Set 2010 às 15:23)

Dia mais parecido com um dia de verão aqui!

Máxima até ao momento 26,2ºC

Agora estão 25,9ºC, 40%Hr e vento fraco o céu está totalmente limpo


----------



## meteo (26 Set 2010 às 15:24)

Aqui ainda um dia algo quente,com 23,8ºC registados em Oeiras.
A máxima foi de 24,3 ºC ás 14:41.
Dia de céu limpo e vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## JoãoPT (26 Set 2010 às 16:49)

Máxima a rondar os *28ºC*, por aqui continua o Verão..

Sigo com 26,2ºC, vento fraco e céu limpo.


----------



## Lousano (26 Set 2010 às 17:34)

Mais um dia típico de inicio de Outono, com noite fria e tarde quente.

Max: 27,1ºC
Min. 9,1ºC

Neste momento 24,4ºC.


----------



## HotSpot (26 Set 2010 às 18:30)

Extremos de Hoje:

*26.7 °C (15:03 UTC)*
*15.7 °C (06:08 UTC)*

Dia mais ameno que ontem...


----------



## miguel (26 Set 2010 às 18:47)

Extremos hoje em Setubal:

Mínima:*16,9ºC (07:30)*
Máxima:*26,8ºC (16:01)*

Rajada máxima:*35,4km/h NNW (3:50)*

Agora céu limpo e 24,1ºC, 44%Hr, 1011,1hPa e vento fraco


----------



## Gilmet (26 Set 2010 às 20:49)

Dia mais quente, o de hoje, com máxima de *21,1ºC*.

De momento sigo com 16,9ºC, humidade nos 78%, e Cirrus no céu.

Vento fraco.


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Set 2010 às 00:02)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 21,1ºC

Mín - 15,7ºC


----------



## Gilmet (27 Set 2010 às 00:06)

*Extremos de Ontem:*







---

De momento, 16,3ºC estagnados, e 85% de humidade.


----------



## mr. phillip (27 Set 2010 às 00:08)

Boa noite!
Mais um dia de sol, com algum calor...
De momento, sigo com 17.6ºC, 64%HR, 1015hpa.

Extremos do dia:

17.2ºC
23.7ºC.


----------



## joseoliveira (27 Set 2010 às 00:41)

boa noite 

Dia típico de Setembro que parece não querer render-se por completo ao passado Verão!

*Extremos de ontem:* 
Máximos: 23.4ºC - 76% hr
mínimos: 15.9ºC - 32% hr

De momento céu aparentemente limpo, vento fraco vindo de WNW e é quase certo que a mínima da madrugada venha a ser inferior face à dos últimos dias.

*Actuais:* 16.1ºC - 69% hr


----------



## joseoliveira (27 Set 2010 às 02:36)

joseoliveira disse:


> _*Extremos de ontem:*
> ...
> mínimos: 15.9ºC - 32% hr
> 
> ...



Apesar de pouca diferença, a mínima desde as 00h aumentou ainda que muito ligeiramente! 

Actuais: 16.4ºC - 76% hr


----------



## Chasing Thunder (27 Set 2010 às 08:58)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje foi de 9.0ºC, por agora estão 13.3ºC e o céu está pouco nublado.

Extremos de Ontém:

T.Máxima: 28.8ºC

T.Minima: 9.1ºC


----------



## Gilmet (27 Set 2010 às 09:58)

Bom dia.

A estagnação reinou também esta noite, tendo a mínima não descido abaixo dos *15,8ºC*.

De momento sigo com 17,4ºC, humidade nos 75% e pressão a 1014 hPa.

Vento fraco de NE (45º).


----------



## mr. phillip (27 Set 2010 às 13:51)

Boa tarde!
Mais um dia em que mínima insiste em não cair por aí além, cifrando-se nos 16.7ºC...
O que vale é que as máximas não se esticam muito...
Sigo assim com céu pouco nublado, vento fraco a moderado de NW, 22.6ºc, 44%HR, 1017hpa, UV5.


----------



## HotSpot (27 Set 2010 às 18:10)

Extremos de Hoje:

*24.9 °C (13:04 UTC)*
*12.7 °C (04:26 UTC)*

Dia fresco para Setembro.


----------



## Lousano (27 Set 2010 às 19:07)

Boa tarde.

Um dia semelhante aos anteriores.

Max: 25,1ºC
Min: 7,0ºC (A mais baixa desde 17 de Maio)


----------



## F_R (27 Set 2010 às 19:45)

Boas

Extremos de hoje:
Mínima de 13.2ºC
Máxima de 26.9ºC

Agora 18.7ºC


----------



## Gilmet (27 Set 2010 às 19:55)

Temperatura máxima de *19,9ºC*.

De momento sigo com 17,0ºC, humidade nos 65% e vento fraco de NNO (338º).

Pressão nos 1015 hPa.


----------



## João Ferreira (27 Set 2010 às 19:56)

Boa noite!

Sigo com 16.1ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (27 Set 2010 às 22:49)

Boa noite!
Mais um dia de sol e temperaturas amenas, é bom que venha a chuva para ver se isto anima...
Sigo, de momento, com 17.3ºC, 61%HR, 1018hpa.

Extremos do dia:

16.7ºC
22.8ºC.


----------



## rcjla (27 Set 2010 às 23:34)

Boa noite.

Em Mira-Sintra 15,8ºc e 70%HR.

Está fresco.


----------



## F_R (28 Set 2010 às 00:11)

Neste momento 14,8ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Set 2010 às 00:15)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 20,0ºC

Mín - 15,6ºC


----------



## joseoliveira (28 Set 2010 às 00:34)

boa noite 

O dia foi de céu pouco nublado, temperatura amena, algum vento transportando um aroma irresistível de final de Verão e tão característico a cada final de Setembro...

*Extremos de ontem*:
Máximos: 21.8ºC - 78% hr
mínimos: 15.4ºC - 42% hr

Por aqui o céu está limpo e o vento desloca-se fraco a moderado de NW.
*Actuais*: 15.8ºC - 65% hr


----------



## Chasing Thunder (28 Set 2010 às 08:58)

Bom Dia

A mInima de hoje foi de 7,5ºC, por agora estão 11,5ºC e o céu está limpo.


----------



## mr. phillip (28 Set 2010 às 09:23)

Bom dia!
Céu pouco nublado e mínima mais fresca, embora teimosamente alta, com 14.9ºC.
De momento, 18.3ºC, 72%HR, 1020hpa.


----------



## F_R (28 Set 2010 às 13:01)

Mínima de 11.8ºC

Agora 25.0ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Set 2010 às 13:11)

Dia ameno por aqui apesar da mínima bem fresca (14,5ºC) neste momento estou com 21,9ºC.


----------



## miguel (28 Set 2010 às 13:45)

Boas

Mínima de 14,3ºC no terraço mas mais perto do solo 13,4ºC 

Agora vento moderado e 20,4ºC com humidade alta de 73%


----------



## Lousano (28 Set 2010 às 13:51)

Boa tarde.

Noite menos fria que as anteriores, com mínima de 12,5ºC.

Neste momento já temperatura agradável, com 24,9ºC.


----------



## homem do mar (28 Set 2010 às 14:17)

mínima bem gelada desta noite  as 7:27 de 5.4 graus cheira-me que este ano vamos ter recorde de temperaturas negativas


----------



## HotSpot (28 Set 2010 às 16:38)

Extremos de Hoje:

*26.5 °C (15:02 UTC)*
*10.8 °C (04:32 UTC)* Mínima do Mês

Céu geralmente limpo durante todo o dia.


----------



## F_R (28 Set 2010 às 18:31)

Máxima de 27.7ºC

Neste momento já vai descendo com 25.0ºC


----------



## miguel (28 Set 2010 às 19:40)

Boas
Extremos hoje em Setúbal:

Mínima:*14,3ºC (05:36)* na outra davis mais perto do solo *13,4ºC*
Máxima:*25,6ºC (16:25)*

Rajada máxima: *32,2km/h WSW (14:04)*

Agora:
21,9ºC
57%Hr
1018,3hPa
vento fraco 6km/h


----------



## Gilmet (28 Set 2010 às 20:25)

Temperatura mínima de *14,0ºC* e máxima de *22,0ºC*.

De momento sigo com 18,4ºC, humidade nos 78% e vento fraco de NO (315º).


----------



## João Ferreira (28 Set 2010 às 20:57)

Boa noite!

Sigo com 18.1ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (28 Set 2010 às 21:45)

Mais um dia de transição suave, muito suave...
Céu limpo, vento fraco a moderado, e temperaturas amenas.
De momento, 19.4ºc, 72%HR, 1021hpa.

Extremos do dia:

14.9ºC
23.1ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (28 Set 2010 às 21:53)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 27.8ºC

T.Minima: 7.5ºC


----------



## lsalvador (28 Set 2010 às 22:48)

Extremos de hoje :

29.8 ºC (15:17)
5.4 ºC (07:27)

A mínima de hoje é a mais baixa de sempre registada no MeteoTomar em Setembro, a ver vamos se não é batida até quinta-feira.


----------



## joseoliveira (29 Set 2010 às 00:51)

boa noite 

O dia foi um pouco mais quente face ao anterior apenas com uma amplitude ligeiramente mais acentuada, contudo pouco significativa.

*Extremos de ontem*:
Máximos: 24.1ºC - 80% hr
mínimos: 14.9ºC - 38% hr

O céu parece estar limpo e o vento desloca-se com intensidade fraca de NW.

*Actuais*: 16.8ºC - 81% hr


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Set 2010 às 01:18)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 22,2ºC

Mín - 14,4ºC


----------



## Gilmet (29 Set 2010 às 07:33)

Bom dia.

15,0ºC actualmente, tendo a mínima sido de *14,6ºC*.

Está nevoeiro. Humidade nos 93% e pressão a 1019 hPa.


----------



## Gilmet (29 Set 2010 às 12:46)

*Extremos de Ontem:*







---

De momento, céu recheado de Cumulus Mediocris, e 20,9ºC.


----------



## AndréFrade (29 Set 2010 às 14:53)

Boa tarde !
Mínima de 12.1ºC e máxima para já de 26.5ºC.
Agora com 26.3ºC e vento fraco e fresco.
Céu pouco nublado.


----------



## HotSpot (29 Set 2010 às 16:51)

Extremos de Hoje:

*26.3 °C (15:04 UTC)*
*12.3 °C (06:24 UTC)*


----------



## F_R (29 Set 2010 às 18:58)

Extremos de hoje

Mínima: 13.5ºC
Máxima: 26.9ºC

Agora: 22.3ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (29 Set 2010 às 19:30)

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 28.2ºC

T.MInima: 9.6ºC


----------



## João Ferreira (29 Set 2010 às 21:01)

Boa noite!

Sigo com 18.2ºC.


----------



## joseoliveira (29 Set 2010 às 21:10)

boa noite 

O céu esteve em geral pouco nublado por Cirrus fibratus e com alguns surgimentos de Cumulus fractus dispersos.
A amenidade manteve praticamente o mesmo registo dos dias anteriores e com vento em geral fraco predominando de NW.

Estão cerca de *18ºC*, pelo menos um início de noite agradável.


----------



## mr. phillip (29 Set 2010 às 22:02)

Boa noite!
Dia com alguma nebulosidade, com o sol, contudo, a dominar...
Temperatura, de momento, nos 19.5ºC, 75%HR, 1022hpa.

Extremos do dia:

17.1ºC
25.2ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (29 Set 2010 às 22:41)

Boa noite.

Tarde agradável, com máxima de *22,2ºC*.

De momento sigo com 18,4ºC, humidade nos 85% e vento fraco de Oeste.


----------



## miguel (29 Set 2010 às 23:42)

Extremos hoje aqui:

Mínima:*16,7ºC (07:41)* perto do solo *15,4ºC*
Máxima:*25,6ºC (16:48)*

Rajada máxima:*29,0km/h (23:05)*

Agora sigo com 19.0ºC, 83%Hr, 1019,7hPa e vento fraco


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Set 2010 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 21,7ºC

Mín - 15,6ºC


----------



## joseoliveira (30 Set 2010 às 00:32)

Olá 

O céu por aqui apresenta algumas nuvens mas observando mais a Oeste a nebulosidade surge mais compacta e algum vento ainda que fraco vindo de NW.

*Extremos de ontem*: 
Máximos: 23.6ºC - 83% hr
mínimos: 15.7ºC - 43% hr

*Actuais*: 18.7ºC - 79% hr


----------



## Lousano (30 Set 2010 às 00:44)

O dia de ontem foi mais uma cópia dos anteriores.

Max: 25,6ºC
Min: 8,6ºC

Neste momento, céu encoberto, vento nulo e uma temperatura de Verão, 17,6ºC.


----------



## F_R (30 Set 2010 às 12:47)

Mínima de hoje: 15.3ºC

Agora 23.8ºC


----------



## F_R (30 Set 2010 às 18:25)

Máxima de 25.0ºC

Agora 21.6ºC


----------



## miguel (30 Set 2010 às 18:38)

Extremos hoje:

*24,2ºC (14:41)*
*16,3ºC (07:33)*

Rajada máxima: *38,6km/h NNW (18:16)*

Agora estão 21,1ºC, 46%Hr, 1017,7hPa e vento fraco a moderado


----------



## Lousano (30 Set 2010 às 18:49)

Boa tarde.

Por aqui, depois de uma manhã de céu muito nublado, a tarde mostrou-se soalheira.

Max: 23,4ºC
Min: ?? - Deverá ser registada até às 24H00

Neste momento 18,4ºC.


----------



## joseoliveira (30 Set 2010 às 19:07)

bom final de tarde 

O dia tem sido quase uma cópia dos anteriores com o céu a apresentar-se em geral pouco nublado por nuvens altas e vento fraco, por vezes moderado predominando de NW.

Agora céu praticamente limpo e estão cerca de *18ºC*.


----------



## Gilmet (30 Set 2010 às 19:52)

Boa noite!

Temperatura mínima de *14,9ºC* e máxima de *20,7ºC*.

O dia foi marcado pelo vento, em geral forte, tendo registado *52,9 km/h* de rajada máxima.

De momento sigo com 17,1ºC, humidade nos 71% e vento a 17,6 km/h de Oeste.

Pressão nos 1019 hPa.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (30 Set 2010 às 21:40)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 27,2ºC

T.MInima: 14.0ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (30 Set 2010 às 22:11)

Boa noite!
Dia de céu pouco nublado, com períodos de vento moderado com rajadas.
De momento, 17.8ºC, 64%HR, 1021hpa.

Extremos do dia:

17.2ºC
23.4ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (30 Set 2010 às 23:20)

*Extremos de Hoje:*







---

De momento, 15,9ºC e 78% de humidade.


----------



## miguel (30 Set 2010 às 23:51)

miguel disse:


> Extremos hoje:
> 
> *24,2ºC (14:41)*
> *16,3ºC (07:33)*
> ...



Estou com nova mínima neste momento *16,2ºC*, 77%Hr, 1018,4hPa e vento fraco


----------

